# Poor Responder....part 30



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Welcome to your new home everyone  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Rachel

Been shopping and to parents and just had soup as we have power!  Not sure how long for but I'll make the most of it...


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Nicks – Got a follow up on the 10th and so I am hoping that my AF will be ok and not delayed so that I can have another go late March early April Diet is going ok and I am actually enjoying being back at the gym. Even if I lose half a stone in the next 5 weeks I’ll feel better going into my next cycle. I have managed to bump on a stone aggghhhh!!
How are you feeling chicky?? Have you thought of any names for our little princess yet??

Gabs – Sounds like its all systems go for you at the Jinemed then. Bet you’re excited now aren’t you?? Just about recovered from my party weekend. Behaving myself now up to my next cycle xx

Nikki – I am back to being a gym bunny, it does make you feel better doesn’t it. I have to drag myself there, but once I am there I enjoy it.

Inc – You have had a rough ride. I have to say that although I am only 35 I was considering DE route as I’d been told that there was no way IVF would work with my own eggs. Even after this cycle going so well for me, if it doesn’t work a bit further down the line DE’s are definitely something that I would consider. At the end of the day, you will nurture that baby for nine months and you are giving life to the baby. As for being able to provide for your baby, you will manage. What’s more important, the material things in life or having the family that you and DH so desperately want. I’d live on beans on toast if it meant that I could be a mum  

Laura – Congratulations on becoming an auntie again   be brave sweetie, it’ll be our turn next. It’s got to be!! Sounds like you have your very own cat burglar

Merse – Come on hun, positive, positive, positive!!     Your little frostie is going to defy the odds and make you a mum. I am routing for you. I know what you mean about the whole talk that they give you though. Its so rubbish, you know the stats yourself so you don’t really need them drilling them home!! I just wish the consultants would air on the side of optimism for us, it brings you right down when they start spouting facts and figures. You’ve got to believe its going to work matey

Sunshine –    

Beach – Is your hair looking lovely?? 

Mirra – How is Bob??  

Sorry I can’t come on the 1st girlies but I am sausage dog sitting for the weekend. I hope you all have a lovely time though. God your ears are going to ache with all the chat afterwards

Hi Steph, Odette, Buggie and everyone that I’ve missed xx

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Sarah-how are you?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just checking in so I don't lose the thread - hello!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Afternoon girls feeling a bit better today not much but a bit!!! Will go and check some hotels! Buggie are you staying xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello girls... Slept till noon and (extra 2o mins) ... Depressing, eh...  But feel rested now as haven't slept v. well in the past few days.. Just cooked lunch and off to go ice skating in the afternoon...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds nice Inc!
Right can get hotel in Port Solent for £55 a room sleeps 2 so £27.50 each Who is interested in staying xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Beach

I am fine thanks. Feeling tons better now. Got my head back on straight. I am gutted that we can't do to the FF sleepover are you??

Next time girlies can we have one in the summertime after everybody has cycled??

S xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know, wish I could go but I can't....a summer one would be nice around june july time maybe?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes that would be good!! xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You can all come and see Bob! Please all come and see Bob. He'd have a TON of aunties. And I can examine all your bumps after your March/April cycles!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- would love to come and see Bob and you of course


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ah I'd love to come and see Bob!! xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Swinny - dragged myself to gym today and enjoyed it! Last two times I really struggled...let's hope it lasts.

This site is really addictive


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes it is Nikki!  can you make it to the meet xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry not this time, do you meet several times a year?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

This is the first time!!!! xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

but the first of many, right?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hope so!!!  xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening....Its the weekend........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello all,

Mirr - i don't think dear horse would really carry off the fame thing although he is a bit of a diva!

DH and I have a drink and drive relationship - he drives and I drink... although I haven't mentioned the meet up to him..., mind you can you drink whilst down regging - bother that's a bit depressing  Might be driving myself then.Have we got a meeting place yet?

Hello everyone else - I can't believe we are on a new page already!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Where are you in Hants Buggie? Is it not near enough to use the train?

Think you need to rename your horse Leroy...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hello my lovelies...sorry Im am soooo tired...so personals tomorrow i promise...hope everyone is well,
Just for info Jinemed have got back and have said Yep we still go ahead..will discuss the treatment plan in London..They said results are fine and to keep taking DHEA...im not complaining...I love the libido it gives you..... ...dh told me to still take it while we were waiting for our reply so am very glad he did now...anyway have a lovely evening girlies..def early night here for the lightweight...

As for the venue...port solent will be lovely..no need to stay over as dh will drive anyway let me know
what you decide......ttfn...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well, have got the call to go to Barcelona based on todays scan. (2 Follicles 15.2mm and 10.2mm and 2 smaller ones which might not be mature 7.7mm and 6.0mm).

Have booked flights for Sunday morning, will have to get there for 12.30 to have a scan and blood test and then they will let me know whether they will go ahead.

I can't believe it's all happening.



Wish me luck girls. 

Odettexx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Crumbs! How exciting! So you could be PUPO very soon?


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

PUPO - what's that


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

pREGNANT uNTIL pROVEN oTHERWISE! Damn, caps lock on.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

hope everything is ok with you Miranda and Bob! 

speak soon 

Odettex


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

look at the time - and my name's not Steph neither am I in HK! Had a bad day today at work and still re-living it - don't you hate it when you cant' sleep  
Odette - brill news   Good luck with everything, hope flight gets you there OK. think PUPO   
Buggie - glad Ugur agreed with my opinion!   Great to get the go ahead  
Gabs and Mirra  
Chat tomorrow girlies 
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Odette, woohoo, that's fantastic news x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Great news Odette!!
Buggie do you want to stay xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ugh, I hate sort of days that leave you thinking about it in the wee small hours Nicks! Hope you are feeling a bit more positive about it now.

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

....Odette.....           

Morning girlies....

Nics -  ...can only empathise honey....

catch you all later....

Beach - money, tickets...passport.....x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
hows everyone today Just been to have my eyebrows waxed so looking a bit red!!!!  Still very tearfull today nearly bloody cried on the couch whilst being waxed!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ouch! I pluck mine - can't imagine the pain of having them all done at once!

I highlighted my hair last night, but it looks a bit minging really - I can never do it right. I was so fed up with my dual-coloured hair I gave in. I look a wee bit Vicky Pollard I think.

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ive done mine...and its PURPLE, well its meant to be mahogany oh well.....ouch I pluck my eyebrows too..if I dare...

Merse..its a well known fact that yr pain threshold lowers when you have AF or are feeling hormonal and that buserelin is the devil as Mir says..so dont worry honey...perfectly natural..... 

away to walk the doggies....x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll look forward to seeing your hair colours next week!!!  Just made chocolate biscuit ice cream as my Auntie and Uncle are comming for dinner tonight!!!!!!!!! Yum!!! Eyebrows are calmer wish I could say the same for myself!!!!  Must do some housework!!!!!!!!! YUCK!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi chicks,

Not read back mate just left and now we off to London for the night.  I havethe hangover from hell and got anther big night ahead of me!

I'll catch up with you all tom.

XXXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Whats a hangover I've forgotton what they are like!!! I need wine!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you have a good eve? Hope tonight is fun! xxx


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Good Evening Everyone 

I just want to say a HUGE thank you for all the Good Luck wishes 

Odette - That is wonderful and sending you a bucket full of     
Stephjoy - I read back some posts earlier and thank you for adding my name to the list. I am a pretty poor FF poster 

I think it was Laura that asked about the Jinemed and I wanted to post before I get my results so it is a non biased. I had a few admin issues and I thought twice about posting (but I will add a solution/recommendation) so you can all be aware. I have been to the Jinemed twice and my main two main reasons to go were simple. PRICE and the NO OF EMBRYOS that can be transferred.

1. Ugur is very nice, however as he co-ordiates all patients for the 'Jinemed' not just IVF, I feel maybe he is overworked  I am not making excuses as it is very frustrating, when you are new to IVF or new to IVF abroad. It is scary and you need reassurance. The fact that a few of you have been to the Jinemed or are going, means we can assist eachother.

2. When I needed my down regulation drugs, I chased and chased and chased, it was not 4 days before I needed to D/R and I had no drugs and no patients were coming out to the UK. I was livid  Ensure that if you are collecting drugs in the UK. INSIST that you have these early. I did on my second go.

3. On my first IVF in the UK, I was on cyclogest and bled before test day, I informed the Jinemed of this and they agreed to give me progesterone Oil. However when I arrived in Turkey I reconfirmed details and they said they had run out, I was angry, earful and upset, if my body did not absorb the progesterone from cycolgest on my first cycle why would it on the 2nd?? I had the email printed that Ugur sent me then I went to Dr Teksen and I asked him to order it. He said they will get some and all was fine ad dealt with. Any important treatment plans that have been arranged, I would just take a print out of the email. I was stressed for 3 days but it was rectified.

My overall opinion is they are very efficient (apart form the above - which were rectified), clean, good location, Romina is fantastic and I got on very well with the nurses and operation staff and even picked up a few words. My fave Dr was Dr Munip and I had another Dr the first time who I did not like, but I do feel that was maybe a personality clash, and to be honest I do tend to clarify everything and ask a million questions  I stayed at the Gonem in Taksim Sq. It is very busy, and touristy. There was a kebab shop (turn right outside gonen hotel and right again) and they were used to us and very helpful and gave us free tea all the time. There is also a minimarket outside the hotel too. Thu nurses do not speak English, so I always insisted on speaking to Romina before they sent me anywhere. I developed a good relationship with Romina and I feel this helped overcome some of the negatives. I would reccomend them, but I am not saying it all was perfect, just ask questions if you feel confused.

When I suffered from over stimulated ovaries this time round, I could not fault the reaction, the care and the nurses (who did not speak English) were 100% perfect. I was taken for an emergency scan, blood tests, put on a drip. I was told I could stay overnight if I did not want to move. At ET Professor Teksen showed us around the Lab and showed us our embryos on screen. They are more rushed than I remember than the first time I was there, however my husband always reminds me, they are a business. I hope this has helped.

If anyone would like to speak to me, please feel free to PM your number, suitable time to call and am happy to help if I can. 

I went to have blood test today and I get the results on Monday, however I am spotting and cramping now. 

Hope you all enjoy your meet up.

Lots of Love

Sunshine
x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

wow - has been quite quiet on here - hope that means you are all having fun weekends 

*Beach* - not long now till sun, sand and lots of other lovely s-words! 

*Swinny* - good luck for the diet    shame you are busy next weekend, hope we meet in the Summer. 

*Mira* - I love your pet photos - they look so cuddly together - and remind me of those old British Gas adverts  - remember the dog, the cat and the mouse sitting before the fire? I'll let you know where we will be staying once I've worked out if we will book somewhere (near Monkey World in Wareham) or find somewhere once we are down there... probably best to book somewhere as its February and B&Bs etc shut for winter? hmmm also need to make sure its somewhere easy for you to drive to and not out of your way on your drive to Portsmouth.

*Inc* - hope you enjoyed ice skating 

*Buggie* - are you coming to the meet on your own or with hubby? lol @ Leroy the horse 

*Odette* - hope all is going well in Barcelona - wishing you lots and lots and lots of luck       

*Nicks* - hope you are sleeping better tonight 

*Merse* - sorry the drugs are making you so  - sending you 

*Gab* - purple hair? my favourite colour!  put a pic of yourself on ******** so that we can see what you look like. 

*Laura *- hope you are having a great time in London 

*Sunshine* - thanks for posting your experiences with Jinemed - it all helps us to know what to expect. Can I ask about the Gonen - is it very noisy there at night - and are there any quieter rooms ie back of the hotel? if so, I think I'll ask Ugur about it as DH has very sensitive hearing - nothing that earplugs couldn't fix if it is noisy though!  hoping so much that you get a  result on the blood test result on Monday -good luck hon   

 to Emma and anyone I have missed xx

Love Steph xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

gawd, I almost frgot about the noise! While we were there there was a building site next to the Gonen and I swear, they built all night! As long as you have the window closed it's ok.

But they must have finished that by now - it's been five months.

The hotel's in a lovely area - the posh touristy bit rather than the swarming bit, so you don't have people p!$$ed up and shouting outside. It gets scary when you go up the street and cross the road to the busy area though.

If you stay there, go see Serhan in the jewellery shop nearest the hotel - he's lovely. Tell him me and Pete said hello.

I'm just racking my brains about a hotel for next week - I'll PM you a few suggestions!

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

HI girls!
Hope all OK
sunshine - fingers crossed for your blood test - you not doing any pee sticks?     So hope its good news for you hun.
Gab - love the captain purple head look!  
Mirra - home highlights   - sounds technical (and putting Merse out of a job!) Think i will have to have a hair dye sesh when the munchkin is out as she seems to be making my grey go mad! 
Merse   least you have good eyebrows now!
Steph - no idea what Monkey world is about   you can fill us in after!!!
LB - hope you are sleeping it off!  
Awake in the night again last night   Just been out in garden for half an hour and tummy feels all tight so going to take it easy now.
Just to update re Rooz - I texted several days ago but no reply so we'll just have to wait and see. hope all is well  
Love ya gang
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls! 
Sunshine  
Hope everyone is well??
Had a nice eve last night with my auntie an uncle also had a glass of wine so nearly felt human!!! Back on the wagon now though soooooooooooo boring!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Stephjoy,

I am glad I could help. IVF is scary enough without going abroad  as well!! The Gonen s a great hotel. It has 2 swimming pools, hairdresser, ice cream shop and the breakfast is varied. I sneaked eggs up to the room too for Protein.  I was there in August and they are building a strip of some kind with shops (I think) at the front of the hotel. It was summer and we needed the windows open and the noise was awful, and yes they worked until 10/11pm at night. Like Miranda said when the windows were closed I could not hear anything. There was no building work this time but the work is not finished, so I have a feeling it will start up again once the weather is better in spring?. When you book in, just ask them for a room at the back of the hotel. Also this time round we were given a huge room but it was an adjoining room and to be honest it was bad and we could hear the telly and conversations next door (it was occupied for half the time we ere there) but I was too tired to move rooms and I liked the space we had too much. I would take some air plugs to be on the safe side. 

I got a local bus service called the Dolmus (Yellow taxi Bus) to Beskitas (the area the Jinemed are) this cost 1.30 Lira a journey each. We then crossed the road and walked 5/10 minutes up a hill. (Ask Romina to tell you exactly where it is and give you a little map) At the bottom of the hill there is building works and they are opening shops such as Gucci, Prada, Jimmy Choo etc . . . . The first journey was scary but it is a really cheap and easy way to travel to the hospital. When we got taxis to the hospital, we walked across the square in front of GARANTI bank (Green Sign), and got the taxi to drop us off there from the Jinemed too so we just walked back across the square to the hotel. We only paid 6 Liras each journey.  You will see the main bus station in Taksim Square and behind that is a huge park so it would be nice to grab your sandwiches and eat lunch in the park.

In Taksim Square there is the usual fast food places, Wagamamas (we managed to et 2 for 1 vouchers), and cafes with  non Turkish food just in case  you need familiararity. There is a long road off Taksim Square (2 mins from Gonen) and I walked up and down a few times, there is UK shops, coffee shops, Turkish food shops. It is a tourist area so busy.  I felt safe. I have seen the Taslik hotel and area, and although it is close to the hospital, it may be slightly isolating for some, but it is up to the individual. 

You can get a train (5 stops) to Levent Canyon (Shopping Mall)  from Taksim and you arrive off the train at the bottom of the mall. Cost 1.50 Lira each way. It was safe and nice to walk around.  I liked Taksim because it was Touristy and there was lots of people. 

Nicki - Take it easy today   I have tested early on my other 2 IVF's, a couple of days before test day and both were Negative so it was hard.   I have just sent Hubby out for some pee sticks so will test soon  , if positive I will have another blood test tommorrow. If not     I feel really restrained (which is unlike me) 

Merse  

Sunshine
x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girlies

Went for my session with my personal trainer yesterday and it nearly killed me, but I did loads better than the week before so I am improving. Felt great afterwards. The reasoning behind the personal trainer is that I am a lazy cow usually and if I am on my own and it gets a bit tough I give up. I just couldn’t do that yesterday with him stood next to me and I pushed myself so as not to embarrass myself, so its £100 well spent I think. At the end of my 4 weeks with him, I should have really improved fitness wise and be able to carry on with the programme that he’s set me by myself. To be honest I just want to lose a bit of this stone that I’ve put on during my treatment, so that I don’t end up like an elephant after my next cycle. I am back at Fat Club tomoz so hopefully I will have lost a pound or 2.

Had my weekly fix of youngsters last night as we babysat our 3 nieces and nephews, auntie Sarah is knackered now, they’re better than any workout at the gym. My arms ache now from the Olympics on the wii  

My AF is up the wall, I’ve come on again today and its only 15 days since my last AF. Hopefully it will settle down next month otherwise it going to bu**er up me having another tx. Did anybody else’s AF go haywire after treatment??  

Gabs – Know what you mean about the Libido on DHEA, it’s a definitive plus!!

Odette – I wish you all the luck and love in the world. Lets have another success story on team PR xx

Mirra – Thanks for clearing the PUPO terminology up. I always wondered what that meant.

Merse – I have my eyebrows waxed too. You look like a boxer for a few hours don’t you. So much better afterwards though.

Laura – Hope London was fab.

Sunshine – Good luck honey. I really hope this is your turn xx

Steph – Being good on the diet and I am finding it quite easy to stick to as I know its for a very good cause. I want to be bang on my healthy BMI for my next cycle. I am really gutted that I can’t come and play out with you all this time. We will definitely do it again though I hope, as I am dyding to meet all my buddies that have helped me stay sane over the last year.

Nicks – Hope you are feeling better honey   There’s nothing worse than sleep deprevation, I totally sympathise with you. Bit worrying about Rooz hey, I really hope they’re all alright.

Hello Buggie, Emma, Nikki and the rest of the gang.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good on u Sarah....


Odette - fingers crossed for you...

I had my counselling session yesterday... Have a feeling that the woman doesn't have a clue why I am obsessed with having a kid... I reckon she either has no kids herself.  She is in late 50s early 60s or she never had any strong maternal thing...  I had a feeling she thinks I am too old to have kids, too...
She is GErman and a bit too pedantic about timing... Wouldn't start a minute earlier and always finishes bang on time..No way she would go a minute over....  Which seems a bit too clinical... 

I know you guys are just going to say... go and find smb else...  I just wander... I seem to find wrong clinics, wrong people... Is there sth wrong wth me?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - Just want to give you a cuddle..... ...I work with a German girl...they are lovely but very serious and oh yes always on time...take care..xxx

Sunshine...- my love...thinking of you.....   

Ok girlies just wanted to send a quick one will be back on later after tea but got some info for you

been searching the net and found a place hopefully it is suitable i think its the same one Merse was talking about 

ok its the "Premier Inn"..its right next to Port solent...there is a website...it is www.premierinn.com...you can look at the rooms on there too.
see what you think ladies...it looks quite nice i think..and its in crawling distance.... .....because its port solent(posh) rooms are £55 instead of the usual £48....there are twin rooms and double rooms available for the 1st , there is also a facility on the web which allows you to download directions and map...if its easier for you Laura Ill book it, cause Im here anyway YOU are still the prime  ORGANISER, though just wanted to make it easy for you too.
Breakfast is also £5.25 for a continental(room service) or £7.50 for a Premier Breakfast, reckon thats the fry up(room service)...good call to soak up the booze...rooms come in twin or double...see what you think guys...let me know...ill book it tomorrow as they have rooms.....
talk to you later alligator.......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxGabxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Do you think I could get a flight from Egypt and come....


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all

Well it's been a busy weekend.

Just a quick post as will return later - 

Sunshine -   Thanks for the jinemed post - very interesting as we will be hopefully going very soon!

Merse can't stay over on our meet up as we have to be in London at 9.30 next day for jinemed and have to do all horses beforehand! How much busserelin are you on - have just been comparing dosages from my last treatment and I had what seems like a lot of it compared to new dose of Lucrin this time!

Speak to you later


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Gab I'm def up for staying so is Laura so a twin room for us would be good!!!
Buggie I am on 0.5 till tom then half that with the HRT, its the same as I was on when I've done LP IVF.
Just had huge roast pork dinner with lots of veg so need to rest my very full tummy!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

P.S what time are we meeting next week xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

I can't seem to be able to read P 4 of part 30 thread - anyone else having that trouble?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

And where? Gab - you choose the restaurant!

Buggie - i got the email from the Jin saying to come and meet us etc, and you're meeting Munip! He is the LOVELIEST man. So gentle and warm and nice.

It's him and Ugur this coming weekend, instead of Dr T.

Inc - I think being a counsellor means you have to be removed a bit, but in any case yu have to feel you have the right one. It can take lots of different counsellors before you find The One, just like men!

As for her being a bit prompt, you only had to watch last week's Grand Designs to see the Germanic attitude to timekeeping. Great when you're building a house, not so much when you're after a compassionate counsellor!

Sarah, you mad woman! But...I have to ask...is your PT fit? Eh? Eh?   Might as well get a fittie if you're paying that much cash to suffer!

Nicks - I'll never put Merse out of a job! She's going to be horrified when she sees my pukey head next week! Merse - could you bring your mobile salon and sort me out? I think it was I didn't dare go near my scalp with it, but it just looks a bit sh!te and half custard, half mouse!  

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No problems here Bug!
Mir it sounds lovely can't wait to see it  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I really need sweet things to eat today like just before AF does anyone have any ideas why I'd feel like that now Been on busereilin for two weeks!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

AGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I just lost a big post... I'm going to do a quick recap as really can't be doing with typing it all again!

Right..

Friday  - drunk wth mate, brick lane and Krays pub.. hungover.. good fun
Sat - Fancy £300 a niht hotel in Russell square, lots of nooky, covert garden today shattered.

Jinemd want me to get AMH and andrl scan prior to stay which I can't arrange so can't go in April.  

Looking forward to next weekend... merse are you only staying because of me?  If you can get a lift back with the others I will be fine on my own!  let me know. 

Nicks - Worried about you.. think you need to finsih work
Mirra - Of course I'll visit little Bob!
Sunshine - You testing tonight?  
Odette -  
Bugs - Good luck with consult next week
Beach - not long til hols! I wish you were coming too
Sarah - personal trainer.. are you bonkers!?  Are you coming?
Steph - Hope they let you out of monkey world!!    Tim always worries they will keep me in!

Thats a very brief verson of the last post!  
XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes dear? *Pats Laura* 

Is there something wrong, perhaps?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, I SEE


Glad you had a good weekend, anyway!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay - managed to get to the right page now - but PC screen has gone all funny

Thanks for that mirr - glad munip is nice!!

1 day til I start down reg - worried I haven't had ovulation / it's late - does anyone know if that is a big problem?

Let me know the time and place for sat- steph I think DH is coming - but we will be in dorset with horses all day - so depends what time we get bck

better go - DH lost wallet... crisis!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Where in Dorset, Buggie?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok...girlies..feeling a bit tired...so easy to confuse me right now...

ok so how many twin/double rooms am I booking then?......we can meet in restaurant or pub...what does everyone want to do?

Beach - course you can...just use easyjet!!!

Mir - Yep got the email..we are meeting the team on Friday the 29th..so looking forward to it does that mean Ugur will be there then?

Laura what is all this about AMH...I havent had that done yet?...and they havent asked me so what is going on chicken..something you know I dont?...... 

Im feeling pwired so cant do many personals....so will just chat instead....

Sarah- are you coming next week....

Merse - I think choc raises yr serotonin levels , maybe thats why body is craving sweet things to make you feel better....xxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

dorchester


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Gabs and mirr - what email are you talking about? Is it the meeting in shepherds bush?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep - Shepherd's Bush!

I was born in Dorchester Buggie! And I live in a village not far from there. I shall have to keep my eye on the sports pages see if you're there! It's not the Cerne Abbas endurance ride, is it?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-sounds like you had a lovely time    which hotel did you stay in?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

there is a place called Lloyds bar, Its quite a nice bar and you can eat there too...we could meet there if you wish girlies...!

Laura -..I loved going to convent garden when I lived in London, loved the street bands...

Beach - Have you remember your toothbrush...!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

FOUR DAYS Beach...are you working tomorrow...!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- yes I have got my toothbrush x    working tomorrow and then done!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What's the postcode of Lloyds Bar Gab? I need to find it somehow!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Lloyds bar is one of the pubs in Port solent.....i think its a weatherspoons but im sure it has music


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Its PO6 4TP...just looked it up...there is also the manhatten bar and grill...which is also a place to drink and eat....

and......ive just read that a man was killed outside Lloyds bar on the 12th of Jan..RIP....oh dear
Im sure its fine now girls honest....!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Isn't Lloyds bar a youngsters bar with loud music??!!  

Buggie - Please be aware Shepards bush station is closed at the moment I think so you'll have to fins another tube staion to go to.  

Beach - Hotel was called Hotel Russell, was very big and old but very fancy.  Nice brekkie too!

Gab - Yup he is institing i have AMH and a antral scan done.  So I've just emailed and told him its impossible for me to get it in before April as would have to arrange it for this friday and have a all day compulsary training thing.  So just told him I won't be cycling in April.   

Is it just me and merse staying?  Merse you are drinking aren't you?

Right I should go and get a few jobs done.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- we ought to have a girly trip to London to watch a show....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes the llyold near me is a wetherspoons with music, te ones round here are very young and full of drunk yobs!!  Is there not a nice rustic traditional pub?  As for food I'll go anywhere but not a steak house as being veggie there isn't normally a good option!  I don't wanna have broccili bake!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh beach that would be good.. I really wanted to see Mary Poppins but its finished now.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What about Dirty Dancing or the Sound of Music?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

yes I vote for a show in London...went to see 42nd street in Drury lane long time ago and it was fab....!

mmmmmmmm .....there is a pub called the mermaid, that is like your traditional pub and i dont think that is full of teeny boppers....
I know what you mean I feel really old when I go out sometimes..... .......

A lot of the teenies and boobtubes.....go to Guildhall and gunwharf to be honest..I think more of us oldies go to Port solent now...!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I looooooooovvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the sound of Music.....!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Let's do London next? that'd be great, tis only an hour and half on train for me.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

there is also an odeon there so we could go to the pictures if we fancy it too....!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cool.  I'd love to see both DD and sound of music so will go with the majority!

Gab - you dseem to know the area so we'l leave you in charge of the venue... prewarn me if I need to by a boob tube though!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep count me in...

an odeon at Port solent I mean


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

If you really would like to do a show that'd be great for me. I want to meet you all xx x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

you can find the pub at www.beerintheevening.com and look up The Mermaid Port solent,

oh dear Im beginning to feel responsible here...dont throw me in the Marina please..!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach  -Yep London next time!

Gab - Yep... you are now responsible for everything... if I don't like the pub yu chose I will personlly throw you in!!    Don't stress hon, so long as they serve wine I will be fine!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Cant' wait to see the pics...you lot in the river!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - Oh I need a seat too... wine and a seat and I'll be happy. Mirra will need a seat too wth her big preg belly!

Beach - See what your missing out on, you'll be swimming in the warm red sea and gab will be in the english chanel!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok..... ...Ill say it was dh's idea and you can throw him in instead..... 

right so, so far..im booking one twin room...will sign on again tomorrow morning as Im not working and check for any others..then Ill book it tomorrow afternoon...ok

Im away now chickadee's early night... ...no actually very tired...so no hope....everyone take care..

Love and luck as always.....

    ...hang in there sunshine..my love...xxxx

Morning ems...xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right I really do have some jobs to do!  I'll catch you chickies later.  

Eg.. work tom.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - yep ill go with whatever DD or Sound of Music, ...will be able to get my own back with Laura in the Thames....!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite,Nite..girlies....Beach , did you remember my tip about tipping in american dollars instead of sterling Pounds....its works out cheaper that way...x

The camel ride on the desert is magical at sunset that is a definite must too have a lovely time.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

P.S wont book until I hear from you Steph ok..so will hold fire till then....ttfn...xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- yes we have dollars to take for tips, will take rest in english and change it there.

Night all x x x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've just got all productive and lugged some kitchen cupboards down stairs!  hope arms don't ache too much tom.

You all gone to bed?  

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm off in a mo! Is Tim not helping you move the cupboards out?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No he is watching a film, there was only a few bits and I've done nothing except get drunk all weekend!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds a good weekend to me! I was v productive on Friday and was kacked Sat, then vaguely productive today. Just actually made puff pastry! Except it all went wrong, so I bunged the gloop into the mixer with some more flour and it's actually good!
My quiche looks like the Incredible Hulk with all the spinach in it...

ANYhoo, I must press on into bed or I'll feel like death again.

Steph may or may not be here later - her keyboard had a spillage incident!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

AAAAAEEEEEE!!! Just noticed I've passed 3,000 posts with that one! Yay!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh ongrats!  How do you know that!? Are you beating me know?

Steph - Hope the pc sorted!  

Ok.... night night. X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Just wanted to wish Sunshine lots of luck x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sunshine 
Morning Beach not long now!!!
Laura I'll stay with you! Prob won't drink much but I don't want you staying on your own!
Oh and I'm going to see Dirty Dancing in April but I'd love to see the Sound of music!
Got to go and have a shower now must do some food shopping! Yuck!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello peeps    

Beach - Have a fantastic holiday hun. It seems like ages ago since you booked it but it's come round so quick.  This break is just the tonic you need before your next round of tx  

Merse - Hello hun, are you still suffering side effects from the drugs?  Not long 'til you'll be PUPO    

Mira - Congrats on passing 3000 posts - think it'll take me years to get to that.  Can't you post a piccie of your badger locks on here as I won't get to see them on Sat  

Nickster - Hope you're taking it easy.  When do you go on Mat leave?

LB - Sorry to hear that you won't be cycling with Jinemed in April.  I'm a firm believer that things happen for a reason.  

Swinny - So, is your PT hot or not  Glad all is going well with the weight loss.  I haven't been to the gym for ages so am feeling very wobbly at the mo.

Gabs - Thanks for the coca cola tip - I've taken to drinking a glass of full fat coke first thing each morning.  Not sure it's nutritionally the best thing I could be drinking but it certainly makes me feel better.

Hi to Buggie, Inc and the rest of the crew.

The m/s is still here but I'm managing it by drinking my coke and eating small but frequent meals.  We had another scan today and all was well.  Bubs is now measuring 18.5mm (was 4mm 2 weeks ago) and we could see it wiggling around.  I could have stayed there for hours with the dildo cam up my front bottom just staring at the screen    Our next scan in in 4 weeks time...ahhh...how will I cope 'til then.

Am very envious of you all meeting up this weekend but it's a bit too far for me to fly for one night    Have a fantastic time girlies and I look forward to seeing lots of piccies on **.  Laura - don't forget your ear plugs so you can't hear "Darth Vader Merse"  

xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girlies

London gets my vote   That would be a wicked weekend away for us all. I love the theatre so any of the shows will be good for me. Yey!!! Lets get planning. I am away at the end of May but other than that am free.

Mirra – Wish my PT was fit, he’s a flame haired tyrant   At least this way I don’t have to worry about what I look like when I am half way through my work out with sweat dripping down my face and my hair stuck to my head.…oooohhhh attractive!!!

Laura – I would have loved to have come, but I am sausage doggie sitting for my friend this weekend, so can’t go anywhere. Beach’s idea about a lovely theatre trip to London sounds like a fab idea. Let’s get that arranged for the next Team PR meet. Your weekend sounds lovely; glad you had a good time sweetie.

Gabs – I am going to have to catch up with you all on the next one. I am gutted, as I hate missing out on things  You’ll all have to have a few sherbets for me  

Beach   Just looked at your ticker, have a lovely time in T’Egypt xx

Em   You have a lovely excuse not to do any exercise now. I am guarding against ending up like a baby elephant with my treatments. 

Hello everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but I am at work.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ems - so glad the coca cola is working...are you having it fizzy though..you are brave... ....Marmite is also good too glad the scan went well...not long till the 12 sweetie....  

Swinny - no worries....honey...yes London sounds like a fine idea...! I love the theatre too, youll all have to stop me standing up and dancing.... 

Mir - have you heard from Steph honey...send a Pm was going to book rooms but didnt want to until I heard from Steph...x

So far its one twin...its dh birthday today...43...youll have to tell him he doesnt look it on sat.... ........he just wants a wee sherbet later on as its a week night, might have to give him another pressie later.... 

Merse - how is work?

Sunshine - thinking of you... ....x


ok will pop on later and catch up...xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Em great news on seeing your bubs again  Yes I'm still feeling emotional  but started HRT today so hopefully I'll start feeling betta soon!
Sarah hope work is OK?
Gab hi not sure what Steph is up to maybe Mir will know why don't you PM her??
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ive tried Pm...steph will Pm Mir now...x...thks Merse....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello! Steph's keyboard is still out of action following the spillage - they've got the RSPCA down there, rescuing tea-drenched seabirds from it as we speak.

She's staying in Poole or somewhere Dorsetty to be able to do Monkey World, so don't fret about her Gablet!

Be back later - I'm working at the mo!

xxxxx


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Well, I have gone and done it 

This cycle has been the worst and I have never felt so negative  (After ET you always get that excitement but all I did for for the 2ww was plan a different future) It has been a long 5 years and I am v.pleased. Very calm, not scared just really calm. My levels on Saturday were 164 and today they are an amazing 454 so alot more than the 320 expected. We have IVIG (at home) on Saturday and then I will have a 7 weeks scan 2 weeks after that, then more Immunes and maybe IVIG.

Symptoms
7dpt - Headaches all week, still have them - (I put this down to being back at work and using the PC)
10 dpt - Implantation bleed (brown) slight red spotting - I thought I was coming on. All stopped today
11dpt - Dark Brown/Red Clot (Just 1) - Thought it was over
Have been having cramps since 8dpt - I usually get cramps a week before AF is due

Thank You all so much.

Sunshine
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow - brilliant! For the record I reckon it's a boy - you get the headaches rather than the sickness!

Well done, chickie.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Woohoo, Sunshine that's fantastic news


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - Miracles do happen my love...walk round the scarab at caranac and you might come home with one....         

Im so tipsy sorry my dh is 43 today...x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- happy birthday to your DH x xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gab - hic! Too much asti?

Beach - how much are you looking forward to your hols?

Sarah - shame he's a minger, your PT!  

Emma - will try to remember the camera on Saturday! then you can see Miranda Badger and Gabrielle Sugarplum for yourself!
Can you get ginger biscuits over there? I was given a tip to eat one before you get out of bed, but never needed it.

Merse - get used to the emotional thing, because you'll be pregnant soon! I have my crystal balls out, you know...

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sunshine - brill news hun!                      
Ems - great for you too - amazing to see it moving around!       Time for a ticker now!
Another day of work ticked off - sigh!  
Scan tomorrow - DH can't make it so dragging friend from work along.
Chat soon, busy tonight.
Love ya   
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- can't b****y wait for hols   never needed it so much x

Nikki- good lot for scan tomorrow, let us see pics x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Sunshine that is absolutely fantastic      WOW  congrats!!!!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Nicks - good luck for the scan

Emma glad to see scan was good!!!

Hello to everyone else -   looking forward to meet up  
but I feel its going to be a loooong week - after having last week off!

Can I just ask - are you supposed to take DHEA during treatment? ie. I start down reg tomorrow - and should I stop DHEA??


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im tipsy and you girls are the best.....

     ....where would I be without my FF...God bless you all...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sunshine - that's fantastic news - congratulations!!!      

Buggie - my plan is to slowly reduce DHEA during downreg but don't know if that is right.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Sunshine - congratulations... Am sure will give the boost to the girls going out there...      Well-done...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- what have you been drinking?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sunshine!!!!!!   Yeeeee Haaa!!!      You must be over the moon... 3rd time lucky... did you have an inckling?

How many BFP have we had this year so far?  I think we guessed 5 for the year and we are well on the way for beating that!

Emma - Oh how exciting... wiggle wiggle!  I think a girl... 

Nicks - enjoy your scan tom

Inc - How you hon?  Whats happening with you?

Buggie/ Nikki - I was told can take dhea up to EC.

Gab - Happy DH birthday!

Mirra - You ok chicken all ready fr the weekend?

Merse - Tim is being horrible to me and saying I always fat loudly in my sleep!!  

Sarah - Sausage dog sitting!  Thats made me chuckle... bring the little sausage along!

Beach - Oh I wish i was coming with you, some sun sea and sand... ah! 

Odette -  

Right I'm off to scrab and check emails and then I'll be back. XXXX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

oh dear...its called berlinger and it was a rose champers....make that 2 bottles...oh dear...!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm surprised you can still type! Are you doing the slow typing with one finger drunk thing?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

there is a little scarab beetle and it is a statue in Carnac temple...and apparently if you walk round this so many times you get yr wish....so what do you think...Beach....!!!!

Im now on the Ginger Beer....Boooooo...dh is now being boring....!!!!

Sunshine...... .....there can be miracles if you believe...... 

P.P.s will you be up tomorrow packing Beach...you can also make fun of my soon to be sore heed...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite,Nite....ladies.....love ya.....            .......I see you baby.............ok Im def going to bed now......till morning...xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've blown you some more bubbles, hen! Not chanpagne bubbles, but still...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - Enjoy your early night sweetpea. XX


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Night girls, sweet dreams    

Gab- don't forget to have some water before you go to bed


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - I fart loudly when awake! It's when they're silent you need to worry...

I've had to eliminate cabbage from my diet now.  

Right! I must away to bed - I said it was going to be an early night, but I don't feel so deathly when I'm at home as at work. It's the sickest building on the planet.

Night dears!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Sunshine -    congratulations on your   and great levels too - there could be more than one in there!!!

Mira - yes I can get ginger biccies out here but I've gone off sweet things, including chocolate....shock horror!  Just had my morning glass of coke and now can't stop doing man burps.    It stinks that your work place makes you feel so darn rough and it's certainly not what you'll need once Bob's here.  How are you plans coming along for finding an alternative job after Bob's born?  Have you completed the counselling course?  Thanks for offering to be official photographer for Sat night    

So Laura needs to take some industrial ear defenders for Sat night and Merse needs to bring a gas mask to make sure she survives the night with windy Laura  

Gabs - Hows the head after all that   ?

Buggie - I think I stopped taking DHEA once I stared stimming.  I didn't d/reg as I did the short protocol.

Nicks -   for your scan today - I hope all goes OK   

Beach - enjoy Egypt  

Hello to everyone else   xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

so sorry I went AWOL - as Miranda told you, I did indeed spill tea on my keyboard  it was so frustrating, I could read the thread as my mouse still worked but I couldn't type anything so couldn't join in!  The stress I felt was completely disproportionate to what had happened  my poor DH! Went to the Apple shop at Bluewater shopping centre this afternoon/evening and bought a new keyboard so now feel MUCH better! Had a drool over all the lovely things they have in there (so geeky!) and also used it as a good excuse to go have a look round the shops/do some clothes shopping! 

What fantastic news to come back to!!

*Sunshine *-  !!! how brilliant is that - especially after you was so convinced it hadn't worked! Well done you and well done Jinemed!!    I am so pleased for you - wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy!    Thanks so much for all the info about the hotel/clinic etc DH's face lit up when I told him about the ice-cream shop in the hotel!  One more thing - were all your 11 eggs from one follie or did the other one catch up?

*Gab* - all plans for the weekend sound good - like Miranda says I will be staying in Dorset (probably Poole) so please don't worry about me - gonna keep Miranda company for some of her long drive - go ahead and book for the others  Fantastic news that the Jinemed have given you the go ahead and that you can now start getting excited!  Hope your head isn't too sore when you read this 

*Miranda* - it's looking like the Premier Inn in Poole at the moment - will book it tomorrow and let you know  Congrats on 3,000+ posts!

*Sammie* - sending you  - hope you are feeling a little better now 

*Swinny* - hope your cycle sorts itself out v soon - hope your diet and hard work with the PT is doing the trick and turning you into a skinny-minny! 

*Inc* - sending you lots of 
*
Buggie* - good luck at your consult with the Jinemed team    hope it all goes well!

*Nicks* - http://www.monkeyworld.co.uk/topic.php?TopicID=4&Template=standard - have been wanting to go there for ages after watching "Monkey Business" on Sky's Animal Planet. Hope you are feeling better 

*Laura* - glad you had a great time in London - gutted that you can't come in April - are you sure? 

*Beach* - not long woohoo - we will really miss you though!

*Emma* - glad the cola is helping you a bit  was lovely to read about your wiggly baby 

*Odette* - hope all is going to plan in Spain   

*SJC* - any news?   

*Merse *- looking forward to seeing you - and everybody else! - at the weekend - hope you soon feel better 

 to anyone I have missed - sorry!

Lots of love

Steph xxx


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Bankie*Undecided - 2nd IVF at Lister or ARGC?*Beachgirl*3rd IVF due to start April 2008*Buggie*Undecided - Jinemed? having hysteroscopy/tests first*Cath J*Appt. with Care Northampton 08/02 for 3rd cycle*Gabrielle*Jinemed at beginning of April 2008 for 3rd ICSI*Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister due to start 20/02/08*Jnr*planning 1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Laurab*Undecided - Jinemed at beginning of April 2008 for 4th ICSI?*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Sonia*3rd IVF due to start March/April 2008*Stephjoy*Jinemed at beginning of April 2008 for 4th ICSI*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start March/April 2008*PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - start downregging March '08*Merse1*FET - started downregging Thursday 07/02/08*Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - currently stimming - EC ??/02/08    *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - currently stimming - EC ??/02/08    *PR Ladies currently recovering from a negative cycle:* *Sammie*EC 04/02/08 - one egg - one embryo transferred 06/02/08 - tested negative 20/02/08 ^cuddle^ *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting second scan 25/02/08 - due 07/10/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Roozie*  - triplets after GIFT at UCH - due ? *Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - awaiting first scan - due ??/??/08 *Terry*  after 4th ICSI - awaiting first scan - due ? *PR Ladies with babies*   *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Morning....at home today, getting housework done and hopefully taking the cats to cattery this pm if they don't run off


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls
Sunshine   fantastic news!!!!
Hope you catch the cats Beach!! 
Does anyone know what time we are meeting sat 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- how are you feeling? when's ET?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beach I'm so emotional I'm sure its the drugs! Also worried about the thaw etc!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ET (hopefully!) should be on the 13th March!!
xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- I'm sure it'll all be fine, I know you're bound to worry though that's only natural  

Scary how quick it comes around isn't it?  Time certainly does fly.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes I just want to get it over with now though, spent so long worrying about it!!!!
I'm having a bit of spotting, brown blood (sorry TMI) do you think I should mention it to the clinic?
Hows the packing going??
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Probably best to so that they can put your mind at ease   sure it will all be ok but I've never had  FET so not sure what happens

The packing is fine, putting some more clothes in today ready then just shirts to go in tomorrow.

How much spends shall I take?  We're B & B


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

We were all inclusive but the restaurants near where we were, were very cheap not sure about booze though as we didn't pay for any! All in all I think its gonna be cheap so if you take your normal spending money you'll prob come back with loads!
Will see how spotting goes if its still there tom will email the clinic!
Just off to walk the dog back soon!
xxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

....Morning......


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning Gab head not so good?  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm all packed!!!!!roll on Thursday so we can get on that plane and go....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Fantastic wish I could come!!! How long are you going for?
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- we're at airport Wed night then fly out Thursday for a week, wish we'd booked 2 weeks now but it's so expensive.  Off to get dressed be back soon x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

We did exactly the same but to be honest we found a week enough! Depends how active your gonna be? We basically did nothing but relax so a week was just right!
I'm ironing I hate ironing!! xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Off to work now girlies!!!
If I get to ET how much time do you think I should have off work
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Sunshine – Well done honey. What a lovely start to 2008 for you               

Laura – Would love to bring Lola low tummy (the sausage) with me, but I have promised my niece Kiara that she can come and help sausage sit  

Merse – Not long now until ET sweetie. I had two weeks off from EC. I had loads of time owing, so I thought why not!!

Beach   Have a great time chicky xx

Gutted girlies, went to Fat club last night and in my first week back I have only managed to lose half a pound  I have stuck to it to the letter and hammered the gym too   Persevere Sarah Jane!!! I am determined that this week is going to be better. 

Had to ring my clinic this morning as something is a miss, TMI I know, but last night I flooded and had to get DH out of bed so that I could change all the bedding and then on my way in to work this morning it happened again. Luckily I had my gym bag with me and had a spare pair of belly warmers in it, but I was bloody mortified. Rang Care to check whether this was just par for the course as I only had my first AF after treatment on the 10th and now two weeks later here we are again. Got to keep my eye on things and if it gets worse I will have to see my consultant. 

Bye for now
Sarah xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Sarah - Muscle weights more than fat and because you've been a real gym bunny recently chances are that you're losing inches before you lose the weight.  May be try measuring your waist or circumference of your arms so you can see what a difference the gym is making.  Sorry to hear you're having a mare with AF.  I hope it lightens up for you   

  on packing your case Beach.  Don't forget some travel sweets too - it's not a holiday without travel sweets.  Opel fruits (or whatever they're called now!) are my fave  

Hi Merse - I know how you feel about your embie thawing but they wouldn't have frozen it if it wasn't a good grade.  I'll be sending lots of positive thawing vibes your way when it comes out of the freezer    Are you having assisted hatching?  I've read on the net that the zona on frozen embies is tougher than fresh ones and AH can help them hatch/implant.  I had it on mine due to my age and because they were frozen.

Feeling guilty today as I've had two krispy kreme donuts and a family bag of salt and vinegar crisps (as well as other food and gallons of coke)    Tomorrow I'll be good  

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

merse- stay off work until you've had test  

Emma- love Opal Fruits too, will got some sweeties in the airport once through that way it doesn't matter if my bag is overweight....


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Merse - at first I thought 2 weeks but it depends, do you find that work takes 'your mind of things'? 

Swinney - sorry to hear about your problems with AF   I totally agree with emmachoc's explantion re lack of weight loss!!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Two weeks!!!!!!!!!! I could never be off work for two weeks I'd go mad, had 5 days the first time and got a BFP! 
Em I don't think they are doing anything to it just putting it back, I think cause there is only one they will just thaw and put back!!! Should I be thinking of that now?
Sarah I ditto the muscle weighs heavier thing!!! Hope AF sorts itself out 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

sarah- hope you're feeling better soon    take care  x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach....-...  already.............dont go.....!!.....We had a week in Egypt and like Merse found this was enough sweetie..hope you have a lovely time...

Merse - I would say as long as you need...at least 1 week...x

Swinny - You and me both Mrs.... .....had the very same this morning...but it was brown.............eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww sorry thats TMI isnt it?........but brown is old blood isnt it, my AF was the 5th of Feb..so that is 21 day cycle....maybe just aswell going on the pill to sort out cycle...

My head hurts still so Im blaming...AF and dehydration....anyway love to you all,....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- I'll think of you all....text me some photos from Sat night....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
I deffo want to see all the photos from Sat night!  
Swins -   sounds yuk  
Steph - glad your keyboard has recovered!   Loving the list - can't wait to join Pin (and presumably Rooz)
Beachy - have a lovely holiday hun!  
LB - DH pumps all the time and when I do one he makes a huge fuss and lights a match to wave around (not to ignite it!   ) He evens farts on our cats heads for a laugh!
Mirra - how's you and Bob?  
Gabs - sure the head is AF and not hangover!   
Ems - as soon as you said crisps it made me want some! Might have to text DH who is at the pub!   
Can't remember who said about DHEA (buggie/Nicki) but I took it up until egg collection then stopped.
Merse - only you can decide on time off - I had most of the 2 weeks but I was so stressed when I went back to work on about day 13 it was awful - when if I'd been back for ages it would have been routine.   We all know it doesn;t really make any difference its just how you cope with stress and whether you feel you need recuperation time  
Inc - how you hunny? Any decisions?  
Well - today went to dentist - nearly passed out - fairly predictable these days for me.   Hate going anywhere on my own now as I fear what may happen - anyway least I don't go again now til I'm a mum! Scan went fine too - baby estimated weight was 1.3kg about 3 lb i think and all as it should be. That's good! she winked at me too - I could see eyelids it was so clear!   Yes made me blubby! and the little munchkin is breech at the moment but she's fidgeting around all the time so I think she will sort herself out.

Love to all I've missed!   

Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My dad and his tape measure is due any mo to seewhat he can do with my pipes.... i did tell him the dr's did there best and there is no hope!!!!!    So may disappear mid post!

Nicks - 'pumps'!!  Please!  

Beach - I so need a holiday... I'm shattered.

Merse  -    My other mate just texted to say she defrosting her one little frostie next month, nerve wrecking but hopefully be worth it!  

Sunshine - How you feeling?  

Gabs - How the head?

Emma - your eating for 2 remember! 

Sarah - Low tummy lola!!!  

ops.. must dash back in a bit. X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- come with us, got lots of books I can share


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lil squits!

Just watching the Ladette toLady final and I'm off to bed with Stephen King. Don't tell Pete!

Nicks - good to hear girlie's wriggling about with her eyelids on show! Too bad about your dizzy spells - what's going on there then? Not your BP?

Gab- how's the hangover? Blek - Im getting hangover-type heads, but without the benefit of a skinful!

Beach - two more days!!!! Ray!!! How did the cats take their holiday home?

Laura - has your dad mended your pipes? Can he do the same to Pete please?

Sarah - that AF after tx is about the worst thing ever. Not only have you got the evidence of the sh!tty end of the stick you worry that it's buggered up your system and it won't go back - but it does eventually.  

Merse - I did soooo much better with the whole two weeks of, but then I had the other two off too! You actually enjoy your work and it keeps you busy, so it must be different for you.

Emma - I had cravings for sweet things in the early days. Now I'm back to beef and cream...I had a plate of mince with creme fraiche tonight - and though it was tasteless it was exactly what I wanted! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- boy cat would have beena  good extra on a great escape.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - me dad said he's gonna 'see what he can do' with me pipes.. I'll keep you all posted... if he manages to sort them he would be a millionaire!

Right where was I..

Merse - I think it makes very little difference if your off work or not.. I took 2 weeks first time and nearly had nervous breakdown, 2nd time I had about a week from EC, was fine and went by pretty quickly.  Think I'd do that again.

Beach - Shame you not going a week later as I have a week off now and nothing to do!!  Could have booked a flight and snuggled up with you and your DH!!    So what books you got?  I'm terribel for reading at the moment, I've started about 7 books and not got further than the 4th chapter... think I'm just too tired.  

Inc - How you doing chick any decisions yet?

Well I had a crappy day at work, ended up staring at my comp at 5pm and burst into tears, then one of the counsellors came in and caught me having a blub, then one of the nurses came in, then my boss was summoned by the counsellor to deal with me!  Oh dear.  Feel a fool... BUT it does give me license to ask for some working from days and some TOIL I think!!    Nothing wrong with a bit of emotion in the work place!  

Anyway dad has come over and all sorted for the start of the kitchen works!  Was planned for the 7th March when I had leave but now put back to the 31st march when I can't get leave!  What a shame I won't be able to help put together all the kitchen units!!  

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - good your dad can sort your kitchen!  
Mirra - mince and cream?    Still waiting for my cheese and onion crisps from the pub - might have to go to bed though as too late now.
Nite all!  
Nicks


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I got my period today ...only day 19... Didn't make any decisions cause I thought I had until Sunday... Now in panick and don't know what to do...  

What should I do? Pls help.....  DH wantsto postpone and I think I am tired either way... I don't see the way out... It looks all so bleak for me... I am getting scared of the future... Is this a full blown depression now?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

How about a cheese and onion sandwich instead Nicks?

Aww, poor you L. Though you're in the right place if they do so much for you - if I burst into tears at work they'd all ignore me! (and make a mental note never to promote me) Male journos aren't good with actual displays of emotion.
So you have a week off? I think you shoul get in your car and do the Poor Responders' Grand Tour - visit us all around the country and stay a night with each of us.

Inc - I just don't know. Can you take another tx so soon after the last one? Only you know if you can cope - I know I'd find it hard to plough on so quickly.

xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Good news!

Arrived in Barcelona last Sunday morning at 10.30am, rushed to check in hotel and then to clinic for 12.30am for scan and blood(phew!). Still only had one follicle. Was given a higher dosage that day and I now have five follicles ready for collection tomorrow at 1pm.

Also managed to find an acupunturist today and will see her again after ET.

I am in good spirits as I am well looked after - the clinic is fantastic .

Tonight hubby and I went to a posh restuarant and sat next to a grouop pf loud english people who actually paid our bill because they thought they had spoiled our romantic meal.  Better find out where they are dining tomorrow to see if they will pay for tomorrows meal .

Much love to everyone 

Odettexxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! That's a bit of luck Odette! You need to start following those people round...

Great news about your follies - may they be juicy, mature ones - keeping everything crossed for tomorrow afty!

I hope you realise you girls, what I am giving up to meet you all! The selection night for Eurovision, no less...
How will they choose th very worst song without me? Eh?

Anyhoo, I'm orf to bed. Let's firm up a time and place for Sat tomorrow when Gab's feeling a bit straighter - I need to plan my journey!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Just a note

I got more follicles by doing a very low dosage protocol - five compared to the previous 1-2.

So that says something, that you don´t always need to over work the ovaries to make more eggs.

odettex


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

can't stop as need to get to bed - just a quickie to say  well done Odette for the 5 follies - really hope EC goes well and that you get some tip-top eggs   

 to everybody else

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Odette - that's fantastic news on the follies     Sending you lots of eggie vibes from across the seas    

Mira - Oooo, Eurovision!  I wonder if we'll get in over here on BBC Entertainment?  TV is utterly cr*p over here and I can't wait to come home in April and watch something decent.

Nicks - I stocked up on the Salt 'n' Vinegar today - yum  

Inc - If you're not sure then in your shoes I would wait another month.  Your AF is obviously as confused as you are.  I know another month seems like ages away but if it gives you and your body a chance to recuperate a little then surely it's worth it    Good luck with your decision   

LB -    Sorry to hear about you getting emotional at work.  Sometime a good cry is just what you need and it sounds like you have some lovely colleagues you'll look after you    

Hello to everyone else  

Having a mare at the moment with our tenants in our house in the UK.  They haven't paid the rent for Jan or Feb so the management company who are supposedly managing our house have started proceedings to get the rent. Not really sure what that entails but will speak to them later to find out.  Am worried that our tenants, who are supposedly professional people, will wreck our house. I think we have some kind of tenant insurance to cover it if they do, but it's frustrating being so far away and not being able to do anything about it.  Grrrrrr  

Right, off to have a salad for lunch.  Trying to be good after yesterday's pig out


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

have only skimmed personals....

Have a lovely Time Beach................ 

Odette great news about the follies....thats interesting about the low stimms....   

morning Ems... ...got to go running late...till later..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning
Odette great news 
Laura hope you are feeling betta today 
Inc think I would leave it this month 
Em hope you get those tenants sorted 
Nick scan sounds lovely 
Beach have a fab time 
Gab,Steph,Mir and everyone else hi xxxxxx
Still got brown spotting so going to email the clinic now!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good morning    

Odette - that sounds really promising! I had pretty much the same outcome in terms of viable embryos with a lower dosage (1 - 450 Puregon, 2 - 375 Gonal F, 3 - 300 Gonal F) more is not always better. Infact the one with the highest dosage a year ago was my worst cycle. 
All the best for EC    

Inc - I would give myself a break if I were you.   Still seeing your counsellor?

Emma - hope the tenant issue sorts itself out  

Laura - sometimes a good cry is all that is needed   but I don't like to do it at work either but when they come they come. How are you feeling today?  


   to all you fab girls


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Nikki hows u? xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good morning Merse - How am I? Hm, currently trying to figure out where I am in my cylcle, Ew mucus started on Sunday and I think stopped today but LH surge yesterday evening and temperature up today, so a little confused, will have to make sure to seduce DP tonight just in case  
I find that somehow I miss the optimal time each month, don't know how we do it, it's so annoying    and really I should give it a month break after IVF and give the DHEA a chance to work, shouldn't I? 
Other than that I feel than I am a little too obsessed about the whole TTC business, if I am not peeing on a stick or popping pills I am munching brazil nuts for the selenium (can you OD on brazil nuts?   ).


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Its all to much pressure really isn't it!!! I gave up with ovulation kits as they made us both too stressed! I think its best to go with EW mucus and just seduce them around that time!!!  (Sperm live for 5 days anyway!)
I think 5 brazil's a day is enough and I also have a small glass of pineapple juice (not from concentrate) to wash down my vits!!! 
Have a good day xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Five days? If only...He is a 47 year old chain smoker!!!! Hope he does not read this   Well had sex on Sunday there should be a chance...feeling fruity anyway, so tonight...   my acupuncturist is not in favour of OPK, he said they feed the obsession (no kidding) and thinks they are not realiable! But I just can't help myself!!! He also says to go with fertile mucus. Ok really got to do some work now


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone know whether you are allowed to fly in your first trimester? I know a lot of you girlies fly home from Turkey PUPO’d. The reason being is that Paul wants to book for us to fly to the villa in Turkey at the end of May and I am hoping to have had treatment by then and be pregnant.

Beach - Have a fab time honey  

Gabs – Looks like our AF’s are up the spout then chuckles. Mine was only a 16-day cycle. Hopefully the pill will get you back on track. Hope mine sorts itself out for my next one otherwise its going to delay matters with my treatment.

Nicks – Oh your scan sounded lovely. Little princess winked at you xx

Laura – It’s a great name for a sausage doggy isn’t it!! What a bu**er that you can’t help assemble your kitchen….aahhhh well!!

Odette – That’s fab news about your follies. Go on Girlie. 
That made me chuckle about the loud mouthed brits, are you stalking them as we speak?? Good luck babes, lots of   

Emma – Nightmare about those tenants. Not what you need at the moment!! You will just have to trust the Management Company and hope that they get matters resolved for you. Let us know if you need team PR to go round as bailiffs !!

Inc – I think you need to give yourself some time off. You sound really low and another tx might be too much for you’re right now  

Merse   Hope the clinic come straight back to you. Why don’t you give them a bell?

Got to get some work done now
Love to you all
Sarah xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello all 
Back to work with a vengeance.  Laura I had the whole emotional at work thing, but managed to find a quiet space today so no one saw!!! I hope you are feeling better now, I am finding it really hard to deal with a bunch of spiteful colleagues - well one in particular and deal witht he whole tx thing at the same time!!!
Emma - I'm sure housing co. will sort out prob - DH's parents have that and the company pretty much deal with it all. 
Inc I think I'm with the others - I'm wondering if I should have waited another month, but time constraints etc.. meant I couldn't - no harm in giving yourself some time and space?
Nikki - good to hear from you again - thanks for the DHEA advice - I'm reducing doasge for a bit and will then see,
Beach happy hols!
Gabs - will you be in Jinemed at the start o fApril? - If all goes to plan, we will be there end of March start of April.
Merse - Good luck for the transfer - hope you have rung the clinic about the spotting - It' a nightmare trying to work out what is happening when you get the unexpected!!! 
Mirr - no jumping in dorchester - so hopefully won't be too late back - otherwise I may arrive in my boots and breeches on the way past Port solent - with Dear husband and dear horse, who incidentally will have used his spandex the night before (the horse that is!!) !!!
As soon as we know a time and venue let me know!!!!
Steph - glad your keyboard is back and working! Thanks for the updated list
Nicks - hope all is well
Swinny hello 
Better go and get my  life sorted - this week has gone from bad to worse and severe lack of sleep doesn't help!!!   Have a good evening!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Clinic emailed back and said its prob my hormones settling down and that unless it carries on after the week end then not to worry about it! Today its been hardly there so hopefully settling down!
Sarah not sure about flying
Buggie hope your feeling betta and work colleagues not getting you down! 
Nikki don't think age comes into it for a man its just us women it affects!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

glad to hear you sorted the spotting thing merse!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for all your good wishes.

Had EC today and got 5 eggies  which is double than I have ever had at the Hammersmith on previous 2 ivfs.

Had own private room with ensuite toilet and have been receiving first class treatment here in Barcelona.

Clinic will call me tomorrow to let me know how many eggs have fertilised and ET is sheduled for Saturday if all goes well with our eggs 


odettexx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Odette thats fantastic news so pleased for you! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Odette* - 5 eggs is fantastic!       
Hope they are getting it on with your DH's  as we speak and that you have a great fertilisation rate too   

*Buggie* - I'll be there end March/beginning April too - which hotel are you planning to stay in? Sorry to hear you have some spiteful colleagues 

*Merse* - hope the spotting stops soon   

*Swinny* - I think there is conflicting advice about flying before the first scan - some clinics say fine to do and others advise against it - maybe check first before booking? 

*Emma* - hope your tenant problems get sorted out without too much stress to yourselves   

*Nikki* - I also gave up with the OPKs - still have some in a drawer but find them to be too much pressure - on Acupuncturists advice am tracking body temp and EWCM instead, and trying to have plenty of  from day 8 onwards.

*Inc* - I agree with others - I think maybe you sound a bit fragile for treatment right now  - maybe leave it a month until you feel stronger?

*Gab* - hope you are now feeling better  - have we decided on time to meet on Saturday yet?

 to everybody else

Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Odette -      on your five embies.  Sending lots of fertilisation vibes your way    

Sarah - I think it's a very personal decision as to whether you fly in your first trimester.  My sister came to see me in HK (12 hour flight) when she was 10 weeks pg (natural pg).  My acupuncturist has advised me not to fly long haul until after the first tri but I think with IVF pregnancies they like to err on the side of caution.  I've googled 'flying during pregnancy' many times and there seems to be no hard and fast rules.  I know that cabin crew are grounded once they announce they are pregnant but they would be flying for hundreds of hours, unlike you on a 4/5 hour flight to Turkey.  If it's going to cause you undue stress and worry then it's probably not worth taking the risk.  You could always book your tickets now so you get the cheap seats and then decide nearer the time.    

Buggie - Sorry to hear you had an emotional day at work too    Sometime a good sleep works wonders  

Nicks - Glad scan went well - did you get a piccie?

Merse - Glad clinic aren't worried about the spotting.  Hope it's put your mind at rest  

Hellooo to everyone else.

Have just run out of coke   and the pop man doesn't deliver until this evening!!  Will have to go out and get supplies later this morning.  My latest worry is that all my teeth are going to fall out due to drinking coke and I'll be wearing dentures by the time the baby arrives...mmmm....nice  

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Here you go Em 

Night night xxx

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks Steph.

Night xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello girlies

Hope you are all looking forward to the meet on Saturday. 

Buggie – Hello you. Know what you mean about melt downs at work. I found it really hard the week after my BFN. I have just thrown myself back into work and going to the gym and getting myself back to feeling a bit better about myself. I always need a project to focus on afterwards so that I am not dwelling on what might have been.

Merse – Sounds like things are settling down, fingers crossed. I know, I don’t know about the whole flying thing. I am not going to book anything until after my follow up on the 10th.

Odette – That’s fab news honey, well done you and your little egglets!! I’ve got everything crossed for you for them all to fertilize  Keep us posted  

Steph – Think you’re right. The reason it’s so important is because Paul’s sister, BIL and our three nieces and nephews are emigrating to Oz at the end of the year, so we all wanted to go out to the villa for a family holiday. They’ve all booked their flights so it’s just Paul and me now to book. At the end of the day if needs be Paul can go with them for a week and I will stay at home. Not a big deal in the grand scheme of things is it?

Emma – Hello gummy bear!! Think we’ve decided to wait until after our consultation and see what my consultant says. At the end of the day, it’s too important to take any kind of risks, so if I can’t go, I can’t go. Hope the coke drought is over and you’re now enjoying lots of lovely bubbles.

Bye for now

Sarah xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Evening girlies!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Helloe everyone- Thanks for all your kind comments yesterday! 
In true "me" style - today was even worse and things came to a head and I managed to cry in front of several people - which I hate doing!!!   I am sure its the drugs - I have only been on them for 3 days - 10m of Lucrin - which seems nothing comapared to the 50m of busserelin I was on before - that never really made me like this!! Any one else done Lucrin before??
Better go and fix broken down car with AA man - be back later!!
Sorry for the me email..... personals later.....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Merse me darlin'!   How are you feeling on the evil buserelin?

Sarah  It's usually recommended to fly in the second tri only, but short haul should be fine - I flew back to the uk when my embryos were eight cells!

Odette - brilliant having FIVE!!!! Wow - that's riches, that is.

Buggie - can't believe you're in Dorch the same day! Gah - downregging is the pits for trying to stay in control.

Guys, I hope you don't mind, but I've invited a couple I've been corresponding with to the meet on Sat. Jen's a poor responder, and has an AMH of 0.5. She miraculously got four eggs with the Lister, but none of them fertilised. I've been in contact with her husband Paul and they've been so down since the zero fertilisation and would love to meet you all to swap notes.

Is that OK?

Now, we seriously ned a proper venue - Gab, did you say Lloyds is a Wetherspoons and therefore does nice food? Shall we say 8pm to meet up? Is there parking somewhere nearish?

I was feeling quite fearful really - always am when I met people I've only conversed with on the net! But I'm now getting SERIOUSLY excited! I've even bought a new top!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir I'm feelin slightly betta now I'm on the HRT! I'm going between nervous and excited about sat!!! 
Is your DH going? 
Buggie hope you got car sorted and are feeling betta?? Perhaps we could both have a cry on sat
Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

P.S I've got a really big spot on my chin so you'll know its me!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yummy!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh, just lost post again, its this new laptop I think I'm knocking the little pretend mouse thing all the time ... I'll try again!

Right.

Sorry didn't get on last night, was down police station with a client til late, was pretty emotionally draining.  Bonus for my blubbing at work is that I managed to get the workload cut for the entire team so they are all very happy with me at the mo!!

Af arrived today, lovely 28 day cycle again!  Hoorah!  Right I'm gonna post and then do persoanals after in case I lose post again!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse- I'm easy to spot too... short fat and ginger!! What time you gonna get the hotel?  I may try to get there eearly so I can have a nap before going out.

Mirra - Oh can't wait for sat!  

Odette -        Hoorah!!!  Was that a sot stimm cycle?  Cool!

Nicks - Hows the tum?

Sarah - I know real shame about the kitchen was hoping to help with all that putting together!!!  

Steph - well done on the list again.. very helpful.

Beach  - Hope you all settled in the bar by now?

Inc - How you doing chickie?

Nikki - how your getting giggy worked this month!

Buggie -  

Roozie - I'm really wanting an update.     

Emma - Love the ticker!!

Sunshine - Hows you doing?  

Right who have I missed?!

XXXX


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi guys-
Merse I look forward to crying with you!!! 
Laura - sounds like an interesting way to spend your evening!!!  Yeah for AF!
Mirr - So weather spoons at 8? Are we going to swap mobile no's in case we get lost?- I will probably be late as got times today and am still in dorset at 4pm! got to get all the way home, then back again! 
I hate walking into pubs and not knowing anyone - and I don't know exactly who I am looking for   - maybe we should all wear something distuinguishing? Your friends sound like perfect PR's mirr - the more the merrier...  ; 
Hello to Swinny, beach, gabs, inc, emma, steph and sunshine and odette and Nicks and nikky and everyone else
PS got my car fixed but the AA man was nothing special!!!! I was looking forward to being rescued by a man in uniform... but alas  Mind you - with the way my day has been, I suppose I was quite lucky!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Dunna Laura what time were you thinking Are you driving?
Good news on work load!!! 


Oh I'm short fat and blonde with a big spot on my chin!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - people will think we are twins!!  Yes I'm driving... you need me to pick you up from somewhere?

Did we not think the weatherspoons would be full of youngsters on a sat night?

Maybe we should have a uniform... like al waering orange!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - I was thinking of getting there about 4/5 ish if we meeting at 8 as I wil be tired from the long drive down. X


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello ladies!

I thought I'd do a bit of an intro as most of you wont know me. I've been talking to the ultra-lovely Miranda for a few weeks and she has told me about the meet up on Sat. DW is keen as well so we might pop along.

We've been going through this hell for a couple of years now, just had our second ICSI failed cycle (4 eggs - zero fert). DW is a poor responder as well so she wants to meet some people that understand.

Not 100% sure if we'll come down as I might bottle it cos of all the ladies! Maybe if there are a couple of brave husbands that I can talk football with??

Anyway - there's the intro. Might see you all Sat. I'll probably cry though. I know I'm a bloke but I'm a bit of a sap!

Cheers
Paul


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Paul - welcome to the thread - great to have you and your DW here and I'm so sorry you just had such bad news re fertilisation   

My husband (also called Paul) is coming on Saturday, I just told him about you and he would be absolutely delighted to have another man there - Gabrielle's DH is also coming (as far as I know - not seen Gab today), so you 3 can escape us gaggle of hormonal females if you want to! 

Have all of you who are Charter Members received your FF orange bracelets? - maybe we could wear those as they are very bright and easy to spot? Paul and I will be easy to spot, we'll be arriving with Miranda and Paul will have his white stick as always!

I am excited and nervous all rolled into one!

Going away in the morning (Monkey World tomorrow afternoon  ) but have Miranda's mobile number, so if the plans change she can let me know.

Off to watch ER now -  everybody

Steph xx

P.S. Odette - hope you got great news from the lab


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Paul! 

Don't bottle it - we don't bite!  

For those of you who haven't got it I'll PM you my mobile number, ok? You can either PM me back, or text me!

I think we should all wear something orange? My new top has orange and lime-coloured flowers on it?

BTW I'm tall, badger streaky blonde and fat...

God, we're going to make an attractive bunch...

Steph - I'll text you with a time to pick you up in Poole

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

My God, we sound like a delightful looking bunch!  I'm tall and have longish light brown/dark blonde hair and will be wearing a black/purple dress and a purple coat, and an orange wristband 

Miranda - that's great hon - look forward to hearing from you  or I might phone you tomorrow eve if that's OK with you?




  *TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Bankie*Undecided - 2nd IVF at Lister or ARGC?*Beachgirl*3rd IVF due to start April 2008*Buggie*Undecided - Jinemed? having hysteroscopy/tests first*Cath J*Appt. with Care Northampton 08/02 for 3rd cycle*Gabrielle*Jinemed at beginning of April 2008 for 3rd ICSI*Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister due to start 20/02/08*Jnr*planning 1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Laurab*Undecided - Jinemed at beginning of April 2008 for 4th ICSI?*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Sonia*3rd IVF due to start March/April 2008*Stephjoy*Jinemed at beginning of April 2008 for 4th ICSI*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start March/April 2008*PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - start downregging March '08*Merse1*FET - started downregging Thursday 07/02/08 - ET 13/03/08?*Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - currently stimming - EC 27/02/08 - 5 eggs     *Sunshine*Jinemed - 3rd ICSI - currently waiting for cyst to go?    *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - currently stimming - EC ??/02/08    *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative cycle:* *PaulB and his DW*2nd ICSI - Lister - four eggs - no fertilisation ^cuddle^ *Sammie*EC 04/02/08 - one egg - one embryo transferred 06/02/08 - tested negative 20/02/08 ^cuddle^ *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting second scan 25/02/08 - due 07/10/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Roozie*  - triplets after GIFT at UCH - due ? *Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - awaiting first scan - due ??/??/08 *Terry*  after 4th ICSI - awaiting first scan - due ? *PR Ladies with babies*   *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Paul looks like you'll have a few boys to talk footie with!!! 
Laura think I'm prob not on your way but can meet you there any time
Haven't got anything orange but think you'll be able to spot me and Laura, the two short,fat ones!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

cool thanks for the intro. I still dont know where and when though.

I was hoping for an afternoon thing as we've got an early start on sunday but it seems to be evening - right?

Let me know as Jen is pestering me. I've asked Miranda to get the details for me but she's too busy yapping ;-)

px


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've got orange hair!!!!  Does that count!

Merse I have a few things to do sat morning (relocating some fish and mothers day visit) but then will head down as will be feeling nxious about the drive and will want to just get there to chill as bound to be stressed about the drive!  Are you coming on train then Merse?  I could get you from the station? 

Paul, welcome abord the good ship PR.    re: no fert... not nice, i've nearly been there with just the one fertilisation last time (only had 2 eggies though). Was really confused for ages with the DW thing!!  Was thinking whats that mean til i relised your a boy!!    You can sit next to me... i'm always blubbing!!  

gab - Where am i staying?.. maybe you pmed me i think you did, will check... is it under my name the room? Or Merse?  Who isn't called merse of course!!  

Steph safe driving and hope you enjoy monkey world!

Mirra - Your 6 months preg... NOT fat!! Please!

Emma - Sure I can't convince you to come?  Leave now and you can still make it!!

I think you all have my moby number?  Well I'm out tom eve so will just see you all sat if I don't get on tom!!  I wil log on befor I go sat to make sure I have all the plans!!

X

XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gab, where the devil ARE you? We need to make PLANS!!  

This is going to be a great do, I must say a load of butt-ugly people sitting round crying their eyes out!

I'm joking of course - I've seen your photos and you're all gorgeous!

Apart from mystery woman Gab that is - no photos on ********!

Paul - if you look through my chums on ** you'll see Laura, Merse (she's the one with the orange in her gob! - and Steph. You already know what I look like

I can't make the afternoon as I'll be up at half five to work so I'll need to get some zeds if I'm driving to Pmouth and back!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow - it's probably a good thing I can't make it on Sat as I'd only add to the spot count - I've got so many spots on my chin at the mo I look like a glue sniffer    Have a great time on Saturday and I'll hopefully get a chance to meet up with some of you in the Summer when I'm back for a month or so.

XXXX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok Im so,so sorry,.....Im here will quickly skim personals Ithen be back....

Ive just been so tired..been really busy at work and late finishes,I know its no excuse but also having problem with lap top so will find out my mobile and let you ladies have it on sat ok....Im really sorry, didnt mean to panic anyone....xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Odette - my love...wonderful news 5 eggies....                     ....coming yr way....well done chicken....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ah ha, the mystery woman with the red/purple hair so you'll recognise me allright or short fat with brown hair....

Paul my dh will be coming so no worries you can talk about lager and old spice all night.... 

well Ive just started to take the pill and its making me feel a bit Pat.....(Pat and mick sick).....dont remember feeling like this all those years ago.... ....think its just my body saying YOU REALLY DONT WANT TO BE TAKING THIS......... .....anyway Im going to have a sleep now....very,very tired....is it any wonder with a 20 day cycle..what is going on right now?.....will be on later for a wee chat...yep 8 sounds fine and Weatherspoons if you want too...there is also the mermaid which is also a pub..but Lloyds Bar is fine....(and dont worry Mir...it has food too...... ).....

oh yes and ref flying I flew when I was 12 weeks with ds to scotland so should be ok.... ...........anyway eyes are closing ...chat with you soon...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Gab are you feeling any better after your sleep
XXXX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Little bit......thank you....have a read bad head dont know if its the OCP or not...hows you dudette?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

whats the uniform for sat then?....have you finished work now then?...im contemplating a brown dye for my hair tomorrow.....red aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh...x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hope you head improves!! 
yes finished work thank goodness!! Just got to start on the house now!!
Not sure about clothes for tom I don't do really dressing up I'm a jeans,boots and top girl!! How about you?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

well...id love to put my jeans on but they dont fit..... .......prob trousers and a shirt....baggy shirt to hide the sins.....xx

Hows the down regging now then


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Feeling bit better now I'm on the HRT too but still a bit emotional, think its just the enormity of it all really, just having one embryo and not knowing if I'll ever have another one!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im glad the HRT is helping.... ...Ill be having words with the big man upstairs you know....Its only natural that you are feeling like this Merse...Im so wishing that its going to be yr time honey...you have been through so much already and deserve some happiness....infact all of the girlies on here do...!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Gab 
xxx


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Merse - Sending you huge hugs,  I am sorry to hear that you are emotional. I go 4 eggs last cycle (3 mature) compared to 11 this cycle (7 mature) Yes, they pushed my ovaries too far, but I just hope that you get a protocol that is tailored to you  and the amount of lovely ladies I have met who are pg with 1 embryo . A lady called Cissy from the ARGC thread got pg with 1 embryo and that was a FET - I am also a jeans, boots and top kind of girl - Good Luck 

Gabriele - Hope you are feeling better.  Are you a red head then? I only went on the pill once and it gave me terrible headaches. 

Odette - Wonderful news Hun on your 5 eggs.  That really is Amazing! I am sending you lots and lots of luck     

Miranda - How are you? It seems everyone is on Face book but me.  Not shy just slightly wary of the unknown I guess 

Buggie Huge Hugs  I got rescued several months ago by an AA man and he was as grumpy as hell  I have been on Lucrin and I had no symptoms at all, but on Burserlin I could not stop crying and I was so damn emotional all the time 

Steph - Thank you for updating the list  It is a great help to see where everyone is at. - Regarding my 11 eggs. I think they got 1 mature egg from my right ovary and 4 tiny eggs as that ovary does not respond. They got 6 good eggs from my left ovary.

PaulB - I am sorry to hear about your previous cycle.  I hope you and your wife can meet the others. I am very new to this thread but everyone is so caring and helpful  Where do you live by the way (just being nosey ) - P.S my DH has been known to cry, this journey is sometimes too hard to put in to words. I am wishing you both all the best for your future plans 

Inconceivable - How are you today Hun? I wish I had words of wisdom to make things better but I don't - I never have coped with Infertility, so much so I naturally just shut people out and this is not a god thing. 

Emma - Hello - My BIL and SIL had that problem with non rent payments, the management company managed to sort things out after a couple of months and all was fine but it is not a nice position to be in. What pigs!! 

Beach - Enjoy your holiday!!! 

Laura - How are you? I did not have an inkling it had worked, I was so negative that every symptom I had I just put it down to AF arriving. However, I did have a reading done that was *very* specific and I was hoping it would be right. She said I would be pg by end Feb and although I am waiting to be pg, the waiting was specific this time. (I tried to believe her)If your interested I shall post it.

Hello to Nikki, Cath and anyone else I have missed

I have had a busy week at work and trying not to over do anything. I am happy but scared. I do not think it is twins as my 165 levels do not indicate that, but my rise within 48 hours is healthy. So still praying.  I have not told anyone except a friend of mine, and I only told her as I was in Istanbul while her mum was being buried. I am currently temping and have been since early Nov. My boss has been pushing for the role to be advertised for a while now so I can apply as 'the preferred candidate', however she has been in a position twice where 2 people has signed contracts and announced pregnancies and I guess I feel guilty. Today she said she wants to sit with me as the role will be advertised next week and I am happy to temp until I leave, but I am worried if they advertise the job and other candidates apply, she may just get rid of me if she finds out, I feel I want to be honest but it is way too soon for that. Sorry for the ramble.  I am having IVIG at home tomorrow also. I hope you all have a lovely weekend ENJOY!!

Lots of Love

Sunshine
xx


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

Ladies - I cant follow all your yabbering! I'm only a bloke and as such not mentally designed to process it.

Can someone tell me:

Where?
When?
What?

Miranda - what time you getting there?

Cheers girls!
px


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm thinking 8pm at lloyds (the Wetherspoons) in Port Solent. PO6 4TP is the postcode. Does that help?

Girls! Will you PLEASE confirm? Where are yooooooouuuuuu??


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm here, thats fine for me! Gonna get to the hotel and meet Laura there earlier so we'll both be there for then! xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Great! That's Paul, Jen, Merse, Laura - Gab and her hub will already be in the vicinity and I'm brriging Steph and her hub, so that just leaves Buggie!

Buggie? That ok for you?

xx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Heloooo
Sorry for being late - have just been bathing DH (dear horse) and adding the spandex pjamas in the hope that when I get up at silly oclock he will not be covered in **** and I will have to do a repeat performance  of the bath whereby I get more wet than him!!!
8pm weatherspoons port solent - right - me and DH (husband) are coming.
We are in Dorchester at four still, and have to get home - 2hrs? then turn around and come back - so may be 9pm before we get there - if you move out of weather spoons, then please let us know!!!
I am the one wearing breeches and boots with hay in my hair ( only joking.... but seriously - I don't think we will have time to get tarted up - so apologies for the state of us in advance) I have nothing orange.... um jeans and a top me thinks!!!!
Mirr thanks for you no. I will send back mine in a mo - lets hope there's reception down there? maybe I will send two people my no.!!!!!!
Personals in a bit - GAbs did you go to jin today? - we have to be in London for 9.30 on sunday - urghhh
sunshine - when I get organised can I ask you about jinemed details and protocols?
Laura Gabs beach merse mirr and Paul too Swinny and emma and everyone else... 
Can someone please tell me - can I drink tonmorrow if I am down regging?? If not I will need some full fat coke/ red bull after the week I have had 
Anyway
Speak soon


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Buggie I'm not sure wether to drink either??
xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

merse - I don't know the official line on drinking and tx - well apart from it's not generally advised - but are one offs ok?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Buggie - you still haven't said where you're going to be! I'll tell you what networks work if you let me know that. If you're in Dorch itself any network will work, but the villages it depends - one will work a mile down the road and another in the other direction!

I'll be setting off, fully tarted, about 5.30pm, with AA directions - no sat-nav! So I hope it's obvious how to get there! Portsmouth's ok to drive in though - I'm sure we'll be early!

Stick to red for your womb linings girlies - it'll be fine. 

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've got an AA map too Mir! If you are early you could meet us at the hotel! I'm sure Port solent will be well sign posted!! My map looks quite easy to follow, but I'm really good at getting lost!!
Buggie we're on the red wine then!!! My clinic just says in moderation!
xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh goodness - I have never liked red wine - but if that is the only option!!  Does it mix with lemonade!!!?


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

thanks for the info.

Is anyone getting there earlier than 8? Thats a bit late for us as we will have to head off around 10. So we might be there a bit earlier.

Let me know
px


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

will also be there at 8 at weatherspoons, if thats ok too..., sorry cant make it earlier....Paul should be a good night...my dh doesnt know any other guy who is going through IVF/ICSI treatment so it will be nice for him to have a chat to someone who knows what its like...he can be a bit of a private man too,...so I think this will be good for us...

I also concur red wine for lining...I get drunk on 2 glasses anyway so will give everyone a laugh...

Merse - ive booked the hotel under Laura Baker from what I remember.... ....hope its ok for you....it looked nice in the piccies...

anyway lads and ladettes going to go as up early for appointment for Jinemed 0930/1000 in London..we will be taking ds with us so Its early nights all round for all us of tonight...xxx

Im really looking forward to meeting you all, be safe all of you who are travelling, take extra special care and dont go speaking to any strange men...Merse and Laura...... 

God bless........nite,nite.....Gab....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yes! Good luck for meeting the lovely Munip tomorrow Gab! You'll be so warmed by him, I just know it.

Merse - I'm using directions postcode to postcode from the AA website - can't do maps! I'm a bit of a bird when it comes to maps.

Buggie - if red doesn't agree with you it's not going to while you're downregging, as the menopausal feelings you get will just get worse! Though if you splashed out a bit and got a really, really smooth red you might find you got into it! Perhaps drink white wine or cider? Something as natural as poss?

Laura dear - are you there?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

thanks for the info girls. Myself and Jen will decide tomorrow if we'll come along as we are both shattered from work and I've got an early start Sunday.

But would be a great opportunity to meet you all so I'm confident we'll be there. 

px


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi from Spain 

Great News!

All five eggs fertilised          

Over the Moon.

Egg transfer this afternoon followed by acupunture session.

Not sure if they will put three embies, probably two and the rest frozen I guess.

I've never had eggs left over before 

Speak soon

Odettexx  one happy chick


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow - what a brilliant result Odette! Whoo!

Paul - you'd better come along you two!   

When are you two setting off Merse and Laura?

It's going to be sooo hard remembering people's real names tonight - good thing I'm not on the wine!  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Odette thats fantastic news!!!!
I'm leaving about half four Mir should take me an hour to an hour and a half! Not sure about Laura think she's getting there earlier!
If you call me Merse I'll keep looking for my dog!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry girlies.... I was as drunk as a skunk in a double decker bunk last night!  

Right all my jobs are done, colleected my blood results too... ready.... FSH 5.9!!!!!!!!!!  Wooo Hoooo!  Although E2 was just over 200 so bit high but I'll ignore that!  I'll bring the other bloods tonight see if you ladies know what I'm meant to be... not sure what the Tsh etc should be.

Anyway tonight!

I'm heading off soon as shattered and will need a afternoon nap... plan to shower etc when I get there so if your there first merse please excuse my greasy hair and the fact I smel of fish! (been relocating my fish tank this am!)

Right things I need to know...

I'm heading to the premier Inn just out side Port Solent?  Someone please text me if thats wrong!

I'll head with the lovely Merse to Lloyds for 8pm.

Merse If you need me to collect you from station please just give me a call.  

Can I wear trainers in the pub... I'm bit of a scruff bag.. so will be jeans and top for me.. Gab please text if I need to wear my boots and not trainers.  

Right I'm just gonna get hotel postcode and then pack and head down there! 

Hope we all get on fab... sure we will!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yep thats the hotel Laura! FSH is fab!!!
What time will you get there? I'm driving as it looks quite easy!!
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse I will text you when I leave.. think its about 2 1/2 hours for me.  XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Okey cokey!! xxx


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Odette - Just wanted to say Fab News - 100% Fertilisation   Wishing you all the best and GOOD LUCK


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Odette - brill news hun!       5 embies is fab!
Hope you all have a lurvley time tonight  -iwish I was coming but too far and feel like sh*te most of the time these days!
You won't have anything to post as you'll have said it all in person  
Love to all  
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

We'll need to tell you everything Nicks!!! Just leaving now will tell you all tom! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Odette - fantastic news... Fingers crossed for you... Is it going to be day 3 transfer. They could do blasties as well?     

Hello to everybody else... Enjoy your evening... Thinking of you....


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, got my two little embies on board (both 6 cells on day 3).  
Got a taxi staight to the acupunturist and just going to try and take it easy - flying back to the uk on Monday.

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies.

This is it  - the last go with my own eggs, Ï'm praying for a good result. 

odettex


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning everyone!


Bah - I feel like pure sh!te! Feel like I've got a hangover through lack of sleep - finally got to bed at gone three but I was so tired I couldn't sleep properly. Woke at quarter to seven, let the dogs out, went back to bed, and now I'm up again! Bleargh.

Odette - well done! This is the one you know - stick, embryos, stick! Are you having a nice relaxing time apart from the tx?

I'll download my piccies later - have to get ready to go out for lunch now and take the doggles out.

That evening seemed to take about five seconds flat, didn't it? I've never known time to go so fast!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Drunk as a skunk...Laura...think I was a badger mate.......

....first of all apologies for being so drunk...can just about remember going to bed...oh dear.....  

Your right girls..should stick to the Asti...

thanks for a lovely night...Im really sorry you are feeling under the weather Miranda...I honestly didnt realise that was the time. I felt awful you driving all that way home...anyway you rest up today ok...

So ladies...remember  ....Gab is in disguise.....!!!!!!

It was lovely to meet all of you, you are all as I pictured just want to say thanks again for always being there...lets hope 2008...brings us some wishes......     

Take care.... ...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Odette......Ive PM you................    ....PUPO you clever girl....


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Odette -      fantastic news about your embies and great that you have some in the freezer (not that you'll need them).  I have everything crossed for you   

Sounds like you all had a great night last night - am looking forward to seeing the photos...hint, hint Mira  

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Odette got everything crossed for you  
Just got back had a lovely eve with you all! Gab you didn't seem too drunk to me
Yes Mir it did seem like we were out for 5mins! Me and Laura did lay in bed chatting till the wee hours so am tired today too!
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Sounds like you had a fab time....  I did a lot of cleaning yesterday and feeling good about it...


----------



## PaulB (Aug 26, 2006)

Great to meet you all the other night! And especially all the boys. We had some interesting chats comparing our abnormals!

px


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Baaaah - just spent ages working out how to email you all, then realised I could just uploads the pics to ********!

The album will be online in five mins chaps - take a peek!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

This link may work...

http://www.********.com/photos.php?id=668846114


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well done Miranda!!! Very good photos!!! xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think the ones from our summer camp will be funnier - we were FAR too well behaved last night!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes well I was drinking that much and you need to be on the vodka!!! So next time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls!

God I'm tired. Mirra I really don't know how you managed to do all that driving, espec as you was up at 5am!!  Anyway your home safe now so thats good.

Merse - Was lovely evening, really glad you stayed over with me, I'd have been so sad with the evening over so quick.. tea and choc is the way to end the evening in style!!

Gab - Drunk?!  I dont think you were??! (but thats from the girls who was stealing things from the back cupboard of the restaurant!!)  

Paul - Lovely to meet you and Jen.

Odette - Wooo Hoooo!!!  You have things in the freezer too!! That really is an achievement for a PR.  So do you like your clininc?  They sound like they may be worth a nose and I do LOVE BArcelona!!

Nicks - We missed you!!!  Next time you will be there.. for the summer camping trip?!

Inc - well done on the cleaning!

Well I got home quite late today as there was a jam and me and merse had drunk far too much tea this morning that i thought my bladder was going to burst! Then came home, snoozed and then went for a swim.  On the way home on a busy a road a little jack russell just appeared in front of the car and was standing there looking at us.  Can't get its little face out of my head.  We managed to swerve but the car behind got it.  We went back but it was dead.  Tim said it looked heavily preg too.    We guess the owners as there are very few people along the main road and gave the little doggy back.  They had loads of dogs all loose and nothig to stop them running out into the road.  Was quite angry with them.

So after a lovely weekend feel really poo now.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

tsh - 1.44 mu/l 
Prolactin - 389 mu/l
E2 - 211 pmol/l
Lh - 2.1 iu/l
FSh - 5.9 iu/l


These are my results... anyone have any ideas?  Wheres our Dr gone?? Nicks!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok.. another prob.  My sister has just texted me and asked me who you all are and what poor responders means.  She's obviously been on ********.  what shall I say and I will need explanations for work to too.

What does poor responders mean to most people?  I feel all anxious now.  

I'd said I was away with some old friends from uni to work people and told my mother I was away with my friends friends yest... help!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Can everybody see stuff on the face book. 

Your estradiol is a bit high.  Estradiol suppresses fsh as well so it may not be the true reading.  But even so it wouldn't be v. high.  Am sure will come down... Mine went from 220 to 50 in a month... So will be ok...

Poor responders, eh... Do you have to explain?  You can say you don't respond to social drinking and therefore drink tea only... 

How is everybody...?  

DH is v. depressed ...He mentioned yesterday donor eggs, which started v. positive  only to end up on a  v. depressing note.  Just said that there is no way he can go to work tom and that he needs a rehab... Have literally fed him his dinner .     He seems to need some major mothering...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening my lovelies......love the phots Mir....oh dear is that really me...!!!!!!

dh reminded me this morning that I shouldnt be drinking a lot with my tabs....anyway he has brought in a rose bottle from the frigo,...from the words of Peter Kay what is that all about then?

Glad room was ok for you ladies...oh dear Laura you naughty girl....wondered where those roses in the sink turned up from..... ..glad you and Merse got home safely..... ...did you get any sleep..

Merse not long sweetie...Im keeping toes,fingers,legs  crossed...         all the way..!!!!!...It can be done this site proves that so just keep going and looking forward..... ...different cycle a different outcome ok....  

Inc - Im really sorry to hear yr dh is really down right now, on a positive note though it does sound like you have both started to communicate....If he doesnt go in to work will he get into trouble, otherwise why not take the day off...afterall sometimes you just need to spend some time with each other together at home...  ....my dh likes a bit of attention when he is feeling a bit low..its def a male thing, hope he feels better soon...... 

Steph - Hello sweetie.....hope you are well?...did you go to Monkey world today then?...is Charlie still there then?....David had a really nice time and enjoyed chatting to the lads...especially like Paulb said......pots and forms.... .....def a man thing too and I thought all they spoke about was aftershave......xxx

Nics - missed you...maybe next time...hope you are keeping well and the wee princess.... 

Odette -              

Mir - Summer camp ?....ok is this going to be a weekend thing or a few days..enquiring minds want to know....that was tipsy for me hope I didnt make too much of a spectacle of myself..... .....Bob is looking lovely,...lovely bump there bit like a beachball...hope the chillies werent too bad... ......hope you feel better now..xx

Buggie - Hope the appointment went well, was thinking of you....  

Swinny -  

Ems - Hope you are well sweetie....xxxx  

Sunshine -    

Beach - Out of sight ,but not mind..... 

I think thats everybody...oh well having an early night but will be back on tomorrow for some more verbal abuse....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ......Nite,Nite my lovelies.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

was sooo lovely to meet everybody who was able to go last night - there were 11 of us in the end! Hope you are all now feeling recovered from driving (those who drove) and drinking (those who didn't!), I felt fine this morning but had to flake out and have a kip when I got home, before we went to my Mum's to wish her happy Mother's Day.

*Mir* - thank again for driving me and Paul hon, I'm glad we were able to keep you company for some of your long journey, hope you get a good night's sleep tonight 

*Gab* - Paul and I were so glad to meet you and your lovely DH, we are both really excited now about going to Turkey as just know we will have lots of fun 

*Paul and Jen *- it was great to meet you - the evening flew past (felt like an hour and a half t me!) and I wish there had been more time to talk to everybody more - hope you stick around on the thread and we can get to know you better 

*Buggie and Tom* - great to meet you too - how did you get on with your Jinemed appointment this morning - I really hope it went well 

*Tracey* - was lovely to meet you too - you look so lovely in my photos, you are very photogenic! 

*Laura* - really sorry to hear about the little dog and that the photos on ******** are causing you probs  - I've PM'd you with suggestion of what to say to your sister - *Miranda* if you click on "Photos" then at the top "My Photos (? albums)" - then under your PR album - "Edit Album" - then "Edit Info" you can select who can see the photos from a drop down menu - if you select "Only My Friends" then Laura's work colleagues won't be able to view them. I'll put mine up a bit later but I will only allow people on my friend's list to view them (so Laura you will be able to view them but nobody on your friends list unless they are also on my friends list) and I think I'll call it something innocuous too. Your blood results look fine to me - like Inc says I think the estradiol being high shouldn't be a problem - it fluctutaes and will probably be lower next month  - here is the link to that site which shows the normal ranges of blood values for different tests: http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single - I tried to look tonight for you but the server for it seems to be down - hope it works when you try it. 

*Inc* - you need to be a ******** member to be able to see the photos on that link I think (but not sure as I am and it works for me) Hope your DH is feeling better today 

*Odette* - fantastic news about your 5 eggs all fertilising - 2 on board and 3 frosties is amazing riches for a poor responder, well done!  Wishing you a 2ww which passes quickly and doesn't drive you too  - with a lovely fat positive at the end of it!   

*Emma and Nicks *- hope you are both feeling better 

Monkey World was great  I loved it so much, we will probably try to go again in the Summer and have a longer walk around the whole place - we got too cold so didn't see all of it!

 to anyone I missed - better go as falling asleep and want to try and get the photos up!

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

PaulB said:


> Great to meet you all the other night! And especially all the boys. We had some interesting chats comparing our abnormals!
> 
> px


Paul - my DH enjoyed meeting everybody especially the fellas too 

but were you all talking about your abnormal  or your abnormal DWs  (or both hehehe)



Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello my lovelies - Mira and Steph thanks for the photos.  It's lovely to see what everyone looks like and it looks like you all had a fab time.  

Mira - Your hair didn't look at all badger like to me  

Steph - Glad you enjoyed Money World - did you take any piccies?

LB - I like Inc suggestion of what you tell your sister a PR is  

Hello to everyone else.  

All OK here - I'm still feeling sick most of the time which I'm taking as a good sign.  Feeling quite domesticated at the moment.  I did a cooking course this morning on how to make 'Irresistible Indian Bread' - was great fun and I ended up eating all mine, so didn't get to bring any home for DH.  Did remind me a bit of cooking at school which I used to love as it was always such a laugh.  I'm doing another course on Wednesday titled 'Satay, Satay, Satay' which not surprisingly is how to make different types of Satay with Pork, Chicken, Prawns, etc and the sauce to go with it.  Not sure how long this domestic goddess phase is going to last but at least it's taking my mind off puking.

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ems you still up sweetie,....

Hows the coke/lemonade...they do say for MS if you keep eating then you dont feel so bad....just end up 10 sizes bigger but that doesnt matter in your case...get yourself some dungies............. 

Hope you are keeping well...its lovely seeing yr ticker moving on...yr nearly at the 12 weeks chicken..  ...It really just feels like yesterday when you announced you were PG..do all your family know now....

well Jinemed here we come...Im getting really nervous now...I think its because its prob going to be our last attempt with tx..emotions running high, you know what I mean....but its in situations like that miracles can happen so will wait and see.... 

mmmm Indian bread.....will be Gherkins and Pickled onions in a wee while you wait and see....
take extra special care honey....love to your dh look after each other....


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Look like you got yourselves plastered at the week-end , sorry I missed it all 

Flying back today - have had a really nice time, it was a gorgeous day yesterday here in Barcelona.

No frosties Im afraid as at ET I was told that three had stopped developing but im very happy that im not coming home empty handed .

Big kiss to everyone  for all your support.

Gabs, merse, miranda,laura,steph,shinshine,incon and and anyone i may have missed 

odettex


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Gabs - yes, I'm still up...just!  Still on the coke but am worried about it affecting my teeth    I woke up at 2:00am last night and sort of slept walk to the fridge to get a can of coke!  Think I need to wean myself off it!  Yes, I do find that eating often helps and my clothes are all getting a bit tight - not due to bump as bubs is still too small to show yet, I think.  Lovely to see what you finally looked like having played ** scrabble with your question mark face for ages!

Odette - You've got the two best embies inside of you and I'm sending them lots of    to divide and stick   

Off to bed soon xxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

oh emma I missed your name out in my last post 

Thanks for your good wishes too 

speak soon

odettexx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Odette sending you lots of  for you 2ww 
Ems how about lemonade Be betta for your teeth?? 
Hi Gab 
Laura what did you say in the end
Steph thanks for the photos and for the complement, thought I looked old in them and jowly  I'm sure its this TX it really ages you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mir hope you have recovered
Buggie how did appoint go?
Nicks hope you keeping well 
Inc and everyone else I've missed 
xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Emms - Just make sure you brush your teeth Mrs....what about flat lemonade instead....still the same nutrients....Im going to try and dig a phot of me on a camel this weekend and put it on ** so that will be funny.....I only had a few wines but it felt like a few bottles....oh dear.....and what about our Merse...very photogenic might have to swap the usernames.... 

Odette - like Ems said you got the best 2 sweetie..will be saying a wee prayer for you...think sticky buns....sticky toffee...only one more fence in this Grand National to jump now...well done....!!!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

hope you are all having a lovely day - I have a very quick question and would appreciate answers/advice from anyone who can.

Got my period this morning - 25 day cycle  - I used to be so regular, every 27/28 days but I think the DHEA may have caused it to shorten a bit.

I am trying to work out dates for flights etc, and am dithering about whether to take the pill or not. I don't see that it will actually help me much to pin down a date as Ugur said I would have to start it on Day 3, take it for 21 days and then I would go to Turkey 4-5 days later. I seem to remember that years ago when I took the pill, I would get my period approx. a day and a half to 2 days later. SO my question is - those of you who took the pill on a previous cycle - how long was it after stopping did you come on?

I am actually swinging towards not taking the pill and just booking 21 days in Turkey with a couple of days cushion either side of the original 17 nights which are part of the hotel package - and to pay the extra £75 per night for the hotel - also we don't have the booking time off work problem to think about. This would allow for me coming on a bit early, also the other way - to have couple of days' rest after a day 2/3 transfer before flying home.

Anyway, anyone who can help I would really appreciate it! Thanks! 

Steph xxx


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I've posted this as a separate topic, but noticed this thread later & wondered if anyone knows what the chances are of getting FSH down, when you always get high FSH or E2?

I am really really despairing now after my 5th blood test (3rd attempted cycle) has failed to get me started on IVF/ICSI 

  
  
I feel as if this is all hopeless and I will never even get to try.  

My blood history:

Diagnostic day 3 blood test: FSH fine, E2: 350ish
Monitoring cycle day 1: E2 fine, FSH: 14.5
Jan day 1: FSH fine, E2: 350ish
Feb day 1: FSH fine, E2: 350ish
Mar day 2: E2 fine, FSH: 15.2

I keep being told these levels fluctuate, but I don't think mine does, because it is either high FSH or high E2 - it seems so unlikely that anything is going to change.

Has anyone else had consistently high FSH/E2 and eventually had a good month?  I don't know if there is any point in hoping that I might have a chance of becoming a mum - it just feels so hopeless to me & that I am going to have to give up before we have even really begun.

I just don't know what to do - and I am really sad


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quickie to say the photos are now only visible to my ******** friends, so not to worry about other people seeing them. I thought I'd done that though, the first time? Pah.

Latestarter - I'd say you need to get your AMH done, as that doesn't fluctuate and will give you a better idea of whether your ovarian reserve is compromised.

FSH is so up and down, as you know, so AMH will give you the proper figure.

Be back later!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello all

Just a quick one to say thanks for the other evening - we had a fab time, and it is so nice to meet you all and get a chance to find out more!

Got to the Jinemed app early! It seems the jinemed team had had a good evening too as they were a little blurry eyed!!! Got next set of drugs - but no needles - and sorted out dates and probs of when AF might come - as long as its late we are ok, but naturally can't afford for it to be really late!! Munip was good, but we had to start from scratch so discussed the same thing over again as they didn't have our notes with them - a little frustrating. Sorted out hotels and days for testing in england. Both DH and I felt a little worried, that if we didn't ask it, it didn't get sorted? and then worried in case we didn't ask the right things!!!

Oddette - congrats on the eggs -   

Hello everyone else - will do personals later!


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Just a quickie, Sounds like you all had a fab night  

Miranda - Could you tell me when you had your first scan please?

Gabrielle - Glad you had a good consultation. And I 100% rate Dr Munip, he really is one in a million  

Steph - For my first Jinemed cycle I stayed 21 nights and arrived 1 day before my cycle was due and I still had 2 days after transfer to rest afterwards. So this should work out for you too   I was a bit nervous about the pill as I had not been on it for years. This cycle however I started my jabs in the UK (far too stressful )

Latestarter - Your E2 levels are a bit high hun. I do not know much about this but it may be worth posting on the peer support thread. a high E2 level would give a good/low FSH (however this is not a true reading of your FSH). A girl had a high E2 level for 3 months and the ARGC helped her reduce this. She had twins in October. I wish I could be more specific but I a unsure about this area. Wish you the best.

Buggie - I kind of felt the same with the Jinemed (but appreciate that everyone has a different experience) - I always carried around a note book and wrote my own notes and any questions. Everytime I saw them I asked questions. I also had some missing needles, find out what size you need and pop in to your local chemist Hun

Love to Everyone

Sunshine
x


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

P.S I booked my flights with Turkish Airlines and although they state the flights are non refundable and changeable. I paid 50 GBP to fly back 4 days early. I am sure this be will the same if you need to extend your stay,

Sunshine
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Evening girls 
Steph sorry i Know nothing about the pill haven't taken it for a very long time!!!
Latestarter its seems that an AMH will give you a better idea  
Hi Bug good to see you too even though you were up the other end of the table!! 
Laura how did you get on with your explanations with everyone?
Beach has text-ed she got my pic from sat nite and shes having lovely time an the weather is fab!!
Love to all, got to eat!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Late starter.... ARe you having this tests done at the ARGC?  I would say retrospectively ...don't waste your time doing tests every month. Go to the Lister for the 2nd opinion.  FSH or oestradiol are indicators not definitive tests, so a month on the pill may sort this out...Lister tends to do the lp, but the quality of eggs seems to be better on this.  Antral follicle count is a better indicator of success than fsh. I had my fsh at 4 in the month I cycled but that didn't give me any better response...

I now regret having tested at the ARGC month after month and wasting time...  You may be losing precious time... As Miranda mentioned amh is a far better indicator than fsh or E2.  

Good luck... Also the LIster cycle will cost you 6.5 k on full meds and the ARGC will cost you 10 k including hysto....and bloods...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening my lovlies!

Busy day as usual for me... roll on Thursday and then I have just over a week off and nothing planned... Ah bliss!

As for the photos... oh how I flatter myself that anyone actually cares what I get up to!!  My sister is te only one who asked and I just said they were the friends who I met up with at the weekend and she said 'oh thats nice'!   I do worry my 'secret' will get out.. daft really.

Anyway..

Mirra - you over the hectic weekend?

Steph - I think it was about 4 days after I took it.. I thought it was less I must admit but ended up about 4 days and thats what turkey told me too.

Latestarter - I normally have similar... high e2 low fsh or other way around. I'd just cycle as I think most places feel it doesn't make that much difference and your prob just better off going for it.  

Merse - You alright chickie.. not long to go now.  

Buggie - So what did the Dr say?  What protocol and drugs etc you doing? You all booked and ready for the off then?  

Odette - Safe journey home with the twins! 

Beach - Lucky thing!!

Nicks - Hows you?

Rooz -    

Gab and Steph - Wish I was coming out with you girls in April... I'll be out there all on my own.. wonder who I can drag back for there 6 weks scan?!

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma - Ops forgot you... oh satay... I love satay!  Your life sounds perfect!  

Right I'm knackered.  Nighty night.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

And me... But shall forgive you... am knackered now..


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Latestarter *- welcome to the thread  - so sorry to hear your blood results are not playing ball with regard to having tx at the ARGC - what are they saying to you - will they not treat you unless your e2 goes lower and your FSH is below 10? I agree with Inc in that it really wouldn't hurt to try a second opinion from another clinic who regularly accept ladies with higher levels (I see from your previous posts that you did make contact with the Lister before - what did they say and how would you feel about going to them again?)... don't worry am sure you will get to cycle, even if its not at ARGC, who have very high success rates but maybe this can be sometimes seen as a reflection of them turning away ladies with high FSH. I have never had high estradiol but I do know that it is possible for your FSH to come down - mine has been 12.1 at its highest and is now down to 7 after taking wheatgrass and DHEA and having regular acupuncture - this all takes time though and getting your AMH (Anti-Mullerian Hormone) tested would help you work out how much time you have - ie how many eggs are in your ovarian reserve. Wishing you lots and lots of luck, please feel free to rant/ask advice on here, and we will do our best to help you, you're not alone 

*Emma* - the cookery courses sound great - I would love to do the Satay one! Yum 

*
Odette* - so good to hear about your 2 great embies - lik you said, that will be all you need    what date do you test? Wishing you loads of sticky vibes and hope your embies have donned their velcro suits! Good luck hon   

*Laura* - I think I gave you a duff link last night here it is again: http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female - it gives estradiol levels in pg/ml though and you said yours are pmol/l though so not sure how to compare - sorry  After our conversation the other night re natural/mild IVF, the soft protocol Odette did at IVI Barcelona sounds like it would definitely be worth you and Tim looking into. 

*Merse* - I blame the treatment too - I definitely didn't have extra flesh around my jawline before all this treatment - but then I was smoking a lot back then so wasn't eating so much either! Give our love to Beach - hope she is having a great holiday!

*Gab* - looking forward to the camel photo! 

*Buggie* - glad you and Tom managed to get to your Jinemed appointment on time after your late night Saturday  what did they ask you to get tested and does it still look like April for you? will you be going on the pill?

Mira, Inc, Nicks, Swinny, PaulB, Nikki 

How is everybody else doing? Bankie, CathJ, Jan27, Jnr, Sonia, Linziloo, Alegria, SJC, Roozie, Terry - any news??

*Sammie* -  how re you feeling now hon?
*
Pin* - hope you and little OJ are well 

hope I haven't missed anybody!

As for me, well after all that dithering I have decided after all to take the pill  - have had a couple of really helpful PMs from people (thanks Sunshine and Ophelia! I  this site!) and it looks like taking the pill can shut your ovaries off lightly before the short protocol, so that you are less likely to get random size follicles shooting ahead from your previous natural cycle - I had this problem on my second cycle where one follicle seemed to suck up all the drugs and so had to convert to IUI, so anything that could help prevent this sounds good to me!  Will contact my GP to ask for the pill tomorrow, which will be really weird! 

So it looks like my dates for Jinemed will be 27th March to 17th April -  I know that will fly past so feeling nervous/excited now!

Steph xxx



This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a brand new home......................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131682.new#new


----------

